# Matrimonio ed aspettative



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto. 
Se non è così, chiedo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare questo post. 
A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
Un tradimento nel corso di mezzo secolo, o un paio, era messo nel conto e non inficiava il progetto. Lasciamo stare i problemi economici, l’indissolubilità religiosa e sociale come obbligo, è che le aspettative erano quelle ovvero di una alleanza per la costruzione di una famiglia, affetto, rispetto, collaborazione e mutuo aiuto.
Col tempo abbiamo aggiunto attrazione e buon sesso.
Adesso sembra che le aspettative, a volte nemmeno contrattate, siano di un trasporto amoroso costante e di un sesso vario, atletico, coinvolgente per sempre. Poiché queste aspettative non cono contrattate, può accadere che ci siano più tradimenti magari di un tempo, ma soprattutto che vengano vissuti come incidenti di percorso che ci si può aspettare, ma come tragedie epocali. Come dicevano i miei genitori, avremmo bisogno di un po’ di guerra? Ovvero dovremmo imparare a ridimensionare le aspettative?
In un viaggio si può trovare nebbia, si può sbagliare strada, si può bucare una gomma, ma il viaggio essere buono e piacevole, anche se ogni tanto i passeggeri dormono, se ci si alterna al volante o no?


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


Se buchi una gomma o se sbagli una strada per trovarti da tutt'altra parte non è in sé un buon viaggio. Lo diventa comunque solo se fatto in buona compagnia. Così da poter anche ridere delle cose fuori programma.
E quindi per me torniamo al dunque: cos'è una buona compagnia? Un tempo era socialmente accettato soprattutto il tradimento maschile. Le donne quando tradivano lo dovevano nascondere. C'era invece diffusa l'idea dell'uomo "da bar". Quello che usciva, assertivamente con gli amici. Spesso contrapposto a quello solo "casa e famiglia": un pregio che oggi del pari viene visto come un orrore.
Credo che tutto sommato un tempo si tacesse molto di più. Sicuramente (mi riferisco alla guerra) ubi maior....


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a @_perplesso_ di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


La differenza sta nelle alternative.
Un tempo non c'era il divorzio e si doveva andare d'accordo per forza e essere single non era una condizione così ambita. 
Dopo i 50 era normalmente riconosciuto essere vecchi e giustificati nel mandare in pensione sesso e attrazione. 
Oggi a quell'età si divorzia e ci si mette di nuovo in pista.
Ci sono cinquantenni di ambi i sessi assolutamente attraenti e quale mio coetaneo si considera oggi così vecchio da considerare accettabile rinunciare al sesso?
Si esige una vita in cui si è più giovani a lungo. Non credo sia un male, no?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nelle alternative.
> Un tempo non c'era il divorzio e si doveva andare d'accordo per forza e essere single non era una condizione così ambita.
> Dopo i 50 era normalmente riconosciuto essere vecchi e giustificati nel mandare in pensione sesso e attrazione.
> Oggi a quell'età si divorzia e ci si mette di nuovo in pista.
> ...


A me stupisce sempre come per te sia fondamentale rimettersi in gioco dopo con altre persone
Se penso alla mia separazione l'ultima cosa a cui penso è se troverò qualcun altro o a come rimettermi in gioco per trovarla


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nelle alternative.
> 
> Si esige una vita in cui si è più giovani a lungo. Non credo sia un male, no?


Per me, si esige un compromesso più ampio tra una vita di sacrifici e di soli doveri e una vita fatta a realizzare le proprie soddisfazioni. E se l'altro non è un tramite di queste ultime, si sfruttano alternative che un tempo  (se non impensabili) erano ritenute quanto meno sconvenienti.
Specialmente per le donne.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se buchi una gomma o se sbagli una strada per trovarti da tutt'altra parte non è in sé un buon viaggio. Lo diventa comunque solo se fatto in buona compagnia. Così da poter anche ridere delle cose fuori programma.
> E quindi per me torniamo al dunque: cos'è una buona compagnia? *Un tempo era socialmente accettato soprattutto il tradimento maschile.* Le donne quando tradivano lo dovevano nascondere. C'era invece diffusa l'idea dell'uomo "da bar". Quello che usciva, assertivamente con gli amici. Spesso contrapposto a quello solo "casa e famiglia": un pregio che oggi del pari viene visto come un orrore.
> Credo che tutto sommato un tempo si tacesse molto di più. Sicuramente (mi riferisco alla guerra) ubi maior....


E' un po' un mito, supportato da certe visione strettamente regionali che attraverso la cinematografia sono state assunte a costume italiano.
I tradimenti si nascondevano comunque. Mia nonna aveva una serie di epiteti in dialetto per quel tipo di uomini che oggi definiamo "seriali" e che anche all'epoca erano giudicati negativamente. 
Non pensiamo che le donne di eri accettassero i tradimenti maschili. Le "padelle in testa" della moglie dietro la porta di casa delle vignette di una volta non erano solo umorismo. Chi ha abitato nelle case dei cortili ha memoria di certe scenate...


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me stupisce sempre come per te sia fondamentale rimettersi in gioco dopo con altre persone
> Se penso alla mia separazione l'ultima cosa a cui penso è se troverò qualcun altro o a come rimettermi in gioco per trovarla


Per me avere una donna da amare è importantissimo.
E' una delle cose della vita che mi dà gioia assoluta.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un po' un mito, supportato da certe visione strettamente regionali che attraverso la cinematografia sono state assunte a costume italiano.
> I tradimenti si nascondevano comunque. Mia nonna aveva una serie di epiteti in dialetto per quel tipo di uomini che oggi definiamo "seriali" e che anche all'epoca erano giudicati negativamente.
> Non pensiamo che le donne di eri accettassero i tradimenti maschili. Le "padelle in testa" della moglie dietro la porta di casa delle vignette di una volta non erano solo umorismo. Chi ha abitato nelle case dei cortili ha memoria di certe scenate...


Scenate, certo. Poi cosa poteva cambiare? Dico facendo un discorso statistico. Le vignette che ricordi riguardavano pure spesso le donne intente ad "inseguire" gli uomini al bar, riacciuffarli e riportarli a casa. A tacere  (me lo ha raccontato la nonna di mio marito, per dirmi di portare sempre pazienza) di quelle che tanto tacevano, si accontentavano, non contrariavano. Perché questo era il ruolo. Non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, si esige un compromesso più ampio tra una vita di sacrifici e di soli doveri e una vita fatta a realizzare le proprie soddisfazioni. E se l'altro non è un tramite di queste ultime, si sfruttano alternative che un tempo  (se non impensabili) erano ritenute quanto meno sconvenienti.
> Specialmente per le donne.


Pensa alla vita media di un tempo.
Ci si sposava a 20 anni o poco più.
Primo figlio a 23.
Avanti per almeno tre figli, se non 4, 5, 6, a volte 7.
Nella famiglia del marito di mia madre 13. 
A 40 si era già senescenti, a 50 vecchi.
Quante tempo di vita utile aveva una donna per tradire?
E se le donne tradivano poco, con chi andava l'uomo?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nelle alternative.
> Un tempo non c'era il divorzio e si doveva andare d'accordo per forza e essere single non era una condizione così ambita.
> Dopo i 50 era normalmente riconosciuto essere vecchi e giustificati nel mandare in pensione sesso e attrazione.
> Oggi a quell'età si divorzia e ci si mette di nuovo in pista.
> ...


C'è molto verità in quel che scrivi, e si evince che ci si ama soprattutto per le aspettative reciproche nel rapporto che per amore donativo. Intendo che se fosse possibile liberare il rapporto dagli orpelli del sociale, la storia sarebbe ... ci siamo amati, poi uno dei due ha guardato altrove per motivi suoi ed è franato non il matrimonio convenzionale ma l'idea che si aveva uno dell'altro e di quello che ci si aspettava.  Insomma l'amore vuole sempre una controparte perchè raramenre è un omaggio dei sentimenti, ma una partita doppia di aspettative, e siccome oggi non si accetta facilmente il sacrificio, se una volta si trovava una qualche compensazione, oggi scatta la rivalsa per ciò che non ci è stato dato o che ci viene tolto... la possibilità di divorziare ha completato il quadro.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scenate, certo. Poi cosa poteva cambiare? Dico facendo un discorso statistico. Le vignette che ricordi riguardavano pure spesso le donne intente ad "inseguire" gli uomini al bar, riacciuffarli e riportarli a casa. A tacere  (me lo ha raccontato la nonna di mio marito, per dirmi di portare sempre pazienza) di quelle che tanto tacevano, si accontentavano, non contrariavano. Perché questo era il ruolo. Non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


Che alternative avevi?
A 30 una donna era zitella, già esclusa dagli interessi maschili per età.
Chi si accollava una 40enne con figli, coniugata a vita anche se separata? Economicamente sacrificare scarse risorse per i figli di un altro non era certo un'ambizione comune.
Poi la guerra aveva creato tante vedove. Ce n'erano tante di donne così, sole, con figli e necessità di avere un reddito e disposte a accettare qualsiasi marito.
Anche per questo la situazione è dovuta cambiare. Per fortuna.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me avere una donna da amare è importantissimo.
> E' una delle cose della vita che mi dà gioia assoluta.


Invece a me fa schifo?
Ma che sia vincolante per stare bene o che pesa sulla bilancia nella decisione di separazione anche no.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa alla vita media di un tempo.
> Ci si sposava a 20 anni o poco più.
> Primo figlio a 23.
> Avanti per almeno tre figli, se non 4, 5, 6, a volte 7.
> ...


Beh. Che nei bordelli ci fossero donne e' risaputo.
E anche che nei bar si trovassero le "donne poco raccomandabili". Quelle single.
Andare al bar di sera per una donna non accompagnata era disdicevole per morale.

Come mai nelle vignette che citi era sempre l'uomo fuori al bar?


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se le donne tradivano poco, con chi andava l'uomo?


Quest'affermazione smentisce la favoletta secondo la quale gli uomini tradiscono più delle donne.
Mi sono sempre chiesto come si faccia ad affermare una fesseria del genere quando se un uomo tradisce lo fa con una donna e quindi il rapporto è necessariamente di 1 ad 1..


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest'affermazione smentisce la favoletta secondo la quale gli uomini tradiscono più delle donne.
> Mi sono sempre chiesto come si faccia ad affermare una fesseria del genere quando se un uomo tradisce lo fa con una donna e quindi il rapporto è necessariamente di 1 ad 1..


Bordelli?
Donne cd. "di malaffare"?
Secondo te si limitavano a uno????


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scenate, certo. Poi cosa poteva cambiare? Dico facendo un discorso statistico. Le vignette che ricordi riguardavano pure spesso le donne intente ad "inseguire" gli uomini al bar, riacciuffarli e riportarli a casa. A tacere  (me lo ha raccontato la nonna di mio marito, per dirmi di portare sempre pazienza) di quelle che tanto tacevano, si accontentavano, non contrariavano. Perché questo era il ruolo. Non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


Perfetto.

Non cambiava praticamente NULLA.

Uomini costretti a dormire in macchina e sfamarsi alla mensa dei poveri in conseguenza di un matrimonio saltato causa tradimento non ce n'erano.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bordelli?
> Donne cd. "di malaffare"?
> Secondo te si limitavano a uno????


Qualcuno sicuramente ma mi riferivo anche all'oggi.
E la percentuale di chi va a puttane é risibile in confronto ai tradimenti tra 'pari'.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Non cambiava praticamente NULLA.
> 
> Uomini costretti a dormire in macchina e sfamarsi alla mensa dei poveri in conseguenza di un matrimonio saltato causa tradimento non ce n'erano.


No infatti. I panni sporchi si lavavano in famiglia, con una dose estrema di perbenismo che non corrispondeva alla realtà in casa.

Ricordo che pure per lo Stato siamo arrivate a poter dire la nostra solo 70 anni fa.
Non fatemi passare per la femminista che non sono. Eccheccacchio.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Che nei bordelli ci fossero donne e' risaputo.
> E anche che nei bar si trovassero le "donne poco raccomandabili". Quelle single.
> Andare al bar di sera per una donna non accompagnata era disdicevole per morale.
> 
> Come mai nelle vignette che citi era sempre l'uomo fuori al bar?


Era così.
Il bar era il luogo maschile per eccellenza.
Aggiungerei che un tempo il tradimento maschile era in massima parte... un settore commerciale, che aveva anche una funzione di coesione sociale diversamente da oggi.
Se le donne erano occupate dai figli si tenevano buoni gli uomini (in senso sociale, "panem et circenses", e se vogliamo anticipare la battuta ci sta anche l' ovvio cambio di vocale) dandogli soddisfazione sessuale.
Anche perché la prostituzione era un "benefit" per l'uomo soldato. Uno stato poteva decidere di farne carne da macello, ma tenerlo a stecchetto, lontano dalla fidanzata o dalla moglie, avrebbe comportato più di un malumore.
Nella commedia "Aggiungi un posto a tavole" la donna di malaffare non per niente si chiama Consolazione.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Dopo la guerra ci si è trovati con una quantità di vedove senza lavoro, con un modello consumistico americano da adottare e con i soldi per consolidarlo.
La "consolazione" non era più necessaria e la successiva libertà sessuale avrebbe fatto il resto, rendendo finalmente le donne comuni disponibili.
Oggi la prostituzione non è più affare di stato, ma un business mafioso.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Era così.
> Il bar era il luogo maschile per eccellenza.
> Aggiungerei che un tempo il tradimento maschile era in massima parte... un settore commerciale, che aveva anche una funzione di coesione sociale diversamente da oggi.
> Se le donne erano occupate dai figli si tenevano buoni gli uomini (in senso sociale, "panem et circenses", e se vogliamo anticipare la battuta ci sta anche l' ovvio cambio di vocale) dandogli soddisfazione sessuale.
> Anche perché la prostituzione era un "benefit" per l'uomo soldato. Uno stato poteva decidere di farne carne da macello, ma tenerlo a stecchetto, lontano dalla fidanzata o dalla moglie, avrebbe comportato più di un malumore.


E allora e' anche facile capire perché il tradimento della donna aveva un peso non solo morale, ma per così dire pure sociale, ben diverso. Gli uomini in guerra non ci sono stati una vita. Eppure era riconosciuto loro il diritto ad avere piacere, scisso dalla filiazione.
Mentre le donne lo dovevano fare  "non per piacere mio...".
E ripeto: non stiamo parlando di troppo tempo fa. Abbiamo tra noi ancora i testimoni di questo sistema. Peraltro pienamente operativo in altre culture.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno sicuramente ma mi riferivo anche all'oggi.
> E la percentuale di chi va a puttane é risibile in confronto ai tradimenti tra 'pari'.


Su questo concordo, la percentuale più alta di tradimenti, oltre al web è sicuramentre quella fra colleghi di lavoro ...
Ho la certezza che il tradimento sia molto più diffuso di quanto percepito... spesso le tresche restano silenti e finiscono senza palesarsi. e magari se ne iniziano regolarmente altre...


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora e' anche facile capire perché il tradimento della donna aveva un peso non solo morale, ma per così dire pure sociale, ben diverso. Gli uomini in guerra non ci sono stati una vita. Eppure era riconosciuto loro il diritto ad avere piacere, scisso dalla filiazione.
> Mentre le donne lo dovevano fare  "non per piacere mio...".
> E ripeto: non stiamo parlando di troppo tempo fa. Abbiamo tra noi ancora i testimoni di questo sistema. Peraltro pienamente operativo in altre culture.


Se vuoi avere soldati gratis (carne da macello) non devi fargli solo credere in una patria, ma garantirgli la conservazione della famiglia, della moglie, della casa, del lavoro al ritorno e un minimo di soddisfazione durante l'ingaggio.
Stiamo parlando di giovani, se non giovanissimi, con ormoni molto forti, destinati a restare lontano da fidanzate a lungo tempo in situazioni di estremo rischio per la vita. Come pensare di poterli tenere tranquilli?
Non per niente oggi si è ritornati ai mercenari di ambio i sessi grazie alle nove tecnologie, dopo la parentesi del 900 dove sono morti o rimasti invalidi milioni di soldati in pochi decenni.
Ovviamente senza più necessità di bordelli di stato con tariffe agevolate per militari.
Non ce n'è  bisogno.
I ragazzoni di stanza nelle basi USA tranquillamente possono uscire con le ragazze locali (che per inciso ci andavano tranquillamente per bisogno nell'immediato dopoguerra, tantissimi i casi di ragazze in cerca per fame. La prostituzione uscì completamente fuori dalla norma in quel periodo).


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi avere soldati gratis (carne da macello) non devi fargli solo credere in una patria, ma garantirgli la conservazione della famiglia, della moglie, della casa, del lavoro al ritorno e un minimo di soddisfazione durante l'ingaggio.
> Stiamo parlando di giovani, se non giovanissimi, con ormoni molto forti, destinati a restare lontano da fidanzate a lungo tempo in situazioni di estremo rischio per la vita. Come pensare di poterli tenere tranquilli?
> Non per niente oggi si è ritornati ai mercenari di ambio i sessi grazie alle nove tecnologie, dopo la parentesi del 900 dove sono morti o rimasti invalidi milioni di soldati in pochi decenni.


Occhei 
Allora ribalto 
Gli ormoni delle donne che rimanevano sole a lavorare e a tirare avanti l'economia, per lo Stato dove dovevano finire?


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei
> Allora ribalto
> Gli ormoni delle donne che rimanevano sole a lavorare e a tirare avanti l'economia, per lo Stato dove dovevano finire?


E' una bella domanda. Per lo stato non erano importanti, non tanto da richiedere un suo intervento.
Quel che facevano le donne lontano dai mariti era ignoto al governo.
Soprattutto perché anche loro andavano, in assenza dei mariti, con altri uomini.
Ho dei testi interessanti sull'argomento. 
Non erano solo gli ormoni, ma con l'avanzare dei danni provocati dalla guerra il bisogno.
Tante, tantissime donne si _prostituirono_ a fine guerra con i soldati "alleati".
Comunque sì, in assenza degli uomini durante la guerra, ho certezza in quanto supportata da testi e testimonianze, che le donne dimenticassero i fidanzati andando con altri uomini.
Ovviamente questo fenomeno era ben noto ed era un problema, perché il soldato poteva provare frustrazione stando al fronte.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' una bella domanda. Per lo stato non erano importanti, non tanto da richiedere un suo intervento.
> Quel che facevano le donne lontano dai mariti era ignoto al governo.
> Soprattutto perché anche loro andavano, in assenza dei mariti, con altri uomini.
> Ho dei testi interessanti sull'argomento.
> ...


Però i bisogni delle donne non avevano il rango di diritto.
C'è una bella differenza, se un concetto si dirama dal sistema interno di uno Stato, le cui "cellule" sono appunto le famiglie.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però i bisogni delle donne non avevano il rango di diritto.
> C'è una bella differenza, se un concetto si dirama dal sistema interno di uno Stato, le cui "cellule" sono appunto le famiglie.


Lo Stato ha avuto bisogno per tanti decenni di avere uomini disponibili a combattere.
Dall'unità d'Italia - 1860, presa stato Pontificio, solo i moti di Milano con Beccaris sono di fine 800, la presa della Liba con Giolitti del 1911, poi prima guerra mondiale, seconda...
Direi che il nascente stato italiano ha intercettato almeno 6 generazioni di persone destinate a non vivere in pace.
In quella situazione per evitare conflitti sociali non potevi imporre una parità sessuale.
Come era pensabile un uomo al fronte con una donna a casa pronta a separarsi, a andare pubblicamente con altri uomini, a fare altri figli con altri, ad esigere sesso? L'uomo era lì per difendere una famiglia... che non c'era? Ovvio che si dovesse mantenere al più basso livello possibile le tensioni sociali e oltretutto rafforzare il concetto di famiglia, e non poteva che essere dando più spazio a chi era più assente e più a rischio morte. 
La parità sessuale è figlia della pace e del benessere e difatti non c'è nei paesi in conflitto o poveri.
Oggi però c'è stata un'evoluzione. La tecnologia consente anche di usare donne soldato e questo muterà la visione della famiglia da parte dello stato nei prossimi conflitti.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo Stato ha avuto bisogno per tanti decenni di avere uomini disponibili a combattere.
> Dall'unità d'Italia - 1860, presa stato Pontificio, solo i moti di Milano con Beccaris sono di fine 800, la presa della Liba con Giolitti del 1911, poi prima guerra mondiale, seconda...
> Direi che il nascente stato italiano ha intercettato almeno 6 generazioni di persone destinate a non vivere in pace.
> In quella situazione per evitare conflitti sociali non potevi imporre una parità sessuale.
> ...


Non è che sei generazioni si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, però.
Pace e benessere: eppure ancora oggi se vai in molte famiglie (italiane, giovani) trovi l'uomo che dice  "l'uomo è uomo". Lascia perdere che poi nei fatti tiene a sua volta le corna.
E ancora oggi è diffusa una certa mentalità che vede il tradimento dell'uomo meno grave. E dove non è riconosciuta, comunque la si legge tra le righe. Potrei farti l'esempio di libri, articoli, interventi. Del tutto contemporanei.
E' realtà eh.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che sei generazioni si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, però.
> Pace e benessere: eppure ancora oggi se vai in molte famiglie (italiane, giovani) trovi l'uomo che dice  "l'uomo è uomo". Lascia perdere che poi nei fatti tiene a sua volta le corna.
> E ancora oggi è diffusa una certa mentalità che vede il tradimento dell'uomo meno grave. E dove non è riconosciuta, comunque la si legge tra le righe. Potrei farti l'esempio di libri, articoli, interventi. Del tutto contemporanei.
> E' realtà eh.


Sei generazioni, forse secoli costruiscono un patrimonio culturale che richiede tanto tempo per cambiare, ma soprattutto una società che si adegui e fornisca risposte che non si devono interrompere mai. Di lavoro  invece ce n'è sempre meno, e questo è un pessimo segnale.
E' ovvio che la società non abbia una sola voce. Tutto sommato però è indiscutibilmente diversa da quella di decenni fa, nella media.
Oggi un uomo che partisse per il fronte (ma basta andare a lavorare all'estero) non lo farebbe più per il binomio patria/famiglia, ma per soldi. 
Questo perché andando lontano da casa si ha quasi la certezza che il rapporto con la donna rimasta a casa andrà a rotoli.
Quindi, per chi combatti, uccidi persone, rischi la morte, l'amputazione di un arto, la sordità, l'invalidità? Per una donna che ti cornifica a casa? No. Lo fai per i soldi.


----------



## patroclo (12 Dicembre 2018)

Qui si fanno dissertazioni storiche per non affrontare i problemi odierni ;-)


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui si fanno dissertazioni storiche per non affrontare i problemi odierni ;-)


A te proprio la storia non piace, eh. Torniamo al presente.
Quali sono i problemi di oggi e come vuoi risolverli?


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui si fanno dissertazioni storiche per non affrontare i problemi odierni ;-)


Va bene, sfida accettata  

Da "donna di malaffare" a "qui se non ti dai una mossa diventi acida".

Che se per assurdo me ne scopassi uno diverso a settimana, diventerebbe la stessa roba del passato, ad "impliciti" invertiti.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Sostanzialmente sia Danny che Foglia espongono delle verità inoppugnabili... probabilmente le prossime generazioni avranno totale parità di diritti/doveri.
Dubito che si inseriranno altre guerre da carne da cannone, resistono i mercenari e la guerriglia terrorista come ultima falange della guerra umana, adesso è tempo di guerra tecnologica e biologica o chimica.  Il nucleare è temuto da tutti. 
E comunque a parte zone davvero depresse in tutti i sensi, ormai il tradimento è considerato in modo paritario... il concetto "l'uomo è uomo" resiste nella sottocultura sociale ma la prossima generazione lo smantellerà.  Sarà invece abituale non accettare compromessi e cercare altre possibilità di realizzazione affettiva, soprattutto attraverso il divorzio...


----------



## patroclo (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A te proprio la storia non piace, eh. Torniamo al presente.
> Quali sono i problemi di oggi e come vuoi risolverli?


A me la storia piace moltissimo ed è fondamentale per capire chi siamo e dove andiamo, quello che trovo meno interessante è l'uso delle argomentazioni storiche per arrivare più o meno al nulla, mi verrebbe da dire "e allora?". 
Solo in questa discussione si sono affrontati problemi di chi ha iniziato il post, tuoi e di altri..... e poi si cade nell'abulimia della parole



Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene, sfida accettata
> 
> Da "donna di malaffare" a "qui se non ti dai una mossa diventi acida".
> 
> Che se per assurdo me ne scopassi uno diverso a settimana, diventerebbe la stessa roba del passato, ad "impliciti" invertiti.


....basta non stare fermi, ognuno ha la propria cura........ma magari non la conosce ancora


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....basta non stare fermi, ognuno ha la propria cura........ma magari non la conosce ancora



Non si può certamente dire che ti manca il lato pratico.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho la certezza che il tradimento sia molto più diffuso di quanto percepito... spesso le tresche restano silenti e finiscono senza palesarsi. e magari se ne iniziano regolarmente altre...


Secondo me un buon 30 % rimangono silenti.


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a @_perplesso_ di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


spostato tutto.

ti dimentichi sempre una cosa fondamentale:  che i matrimoni di un tempo erano indissolubili.  il divorzio non esisteva e l'annullamento rotale era roba da ricchi.

partire per un viaggio sapendo che non esiste il biglietto di ritorno, fa tutta la differenza del mondo


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me un buon 30 % rimangono silenti.


i tradimenti che approdano sul forum sono una percentuale trascurabile.

detratti quelli che si concludono con la separazione, gli altri tradimenti o rimangono non scoperti oppure in molti casi anche se lui/lei sa, finchè non mettono a rischio la stabilità finanziaria della famiglia,le corna si fa finta di non vederle.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i tradimenti che approdano sul forum sono una percentuale trascurabile.
> 
> detratti quelli che si concludono con la separazione, gli altri tradimenti o rimangono non scoperti oppure in molti casi anche se lui/lei sa, finchè non mettono a rischio la stabilità finanziaria della famiglia,le corna si fa finta di non vederle.


...e questi saranno un altro buon 30 %..


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i tradimenti che approdano sul forum sono una percentuale trascurabile.
> 
> detratti quelli che si concludono con la separazione, gli altri tradimenti o rimangono non scoperti oppure in molti casi anche se lui/lei sa, finchè non mettono a rischio la stabilità finanziaria della famiglia,le corna si fa finta di non vederle.



Standing ovation ...


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> A me la storia piace moltissimo ed è fondamentale per capire chi siamo e dove andiamo, quello che trovo meno interessante è l'uso delle argomentazioni storiche *per arrivare più o meno al nulla, mi verrebbe da dire "e allora?". *
> Solo in questa discussione si sono affrontati problemi di chi ha iniziato il post, tuoi e di altri..... e poi si cade nell'abulimia della parole
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me già obiettare ad alcune interpretazioni vittimistiche della donna nella storia molto in voga negli ultimi decenni è già cambiare prospettiva e riuscire a osservare l'attuale presente con la carica ottimistica che ha Bruja nel commento più sopra.
E non è poco, altro che "nulla".
Siamo in un periodo storico tutto sommato molto positivo per tutti noi: ce ne stiamo rendendo conto?
Eppure mediamente avverto un lamento continuo per categorie.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i tradimenti che approdano sul forum sono una percentuale trascurabile.
> 
> detratti quelli che si concludono con la separazione, gli altri tradimenti o rimangono non scoperti oppure in molti casi anche se lui/lei sa, finchè non mettono a rischio la stabilità finanziaria della famiglia,le corna si fa finta di non vederle.


:up:
Come è sempre stato.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure mediamente avverto un lamento continuo per categorie.


Perché siamo in pace e col benessere, però ci siamo IN DUE.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché siamo in pace e col benessere, però ci siamo IN DUE.


Un po' di più, mi sa.
Ma a questo punto non è più un problema di genere, ma individuale.
Occorre mettere un po' più a fuoco la situazione e circoscrivere l'area di interesse.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


Quoto senza se e senza ma i tuoi genitori


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto senza se e senza ma i tuoi genitori


Non è che se mi trovo la casa zozza, e il giardino in disordine (sicché per ragioni di priorità curo la casa ma mollo il giardino sia pure con dispiacere) ho bisogno di rompermi una gamba per avere pure la casa zozza, e non guardare più al disordine in giardino.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui si fanno dissertazioni storiche per non affrontare i problemi odierni ;-)


Infatti il mio accenno storico grossolano era per scandagliare le NOSTRE aspettative al momento del matrimonio. Aspettative esplicite “vero che mi vorrai sempre bene?” e implicite “mi desidererai sempre intensamente “ o “sarai costantemente desiderabile e disponibile” , ma non come percepito poi, ma davvero come aspettative e promesse implicite. Ce le ricordiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sia Danny che Foglia espongono delle verità inoppugnabili... probabilmente le prossime generazioni avranno totale parità di diritti/doveri.
> Dubito che si inseriranno altre guerre da carne da cannone, resistono i mercenari e la guerriglia terrorista come ultima falange della guerra umana, adesso è tempo di guerra tecnologica e biologica o chimica.  Il nucleare è temuto da tutti.
> E comunque a parte zone davvero depresse in tutti i sensi, ormai il tradimento è considerato in modo paritario... il concetto "l'uomo è uomo" resiste nella sottocultura sociale ma la prossima generazione lo smantellerà.  Sarà invece abituale non accettare compromessi e cercare altre possibilità di realizzazione affettiva, soprattutto attraverso il divorzio...


Magari!
In seguito alla tragedia, il grande pubblico ha scoperto il trap e i suoi testi “vieni troia e porta la tua amica porca”.
Lasciamo perdere le aspettative delle nuove generazioni.
Cerchiamo di cominciare a capire le nostre.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il mio accenno storico grossolano era per scandagliare le NOSTRE aspettative al momento del matrimonio. Aspettative esplicite “vero che mi vorrai sempre bene?” e implicite “mi desidererai sempre intensamente “ o “sarai costantemente desiderabile e disponibile” , ma non come percepito poi, ma davvero come aspettative e promesse implicite. Ce le ricordiamo?


Ci abbiamo creduto?
O già prima eravamo consapevoli che non sarebbe stato per sempre, ma per caso, dato che il dato di successo delle altre coppie era totalmente privo di supporto statistico?
Io mi son solo detto "Proviamo".


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che se mi trovo la casa zozza, e il giardino in disordine (sicché per ragioni di priorità curo la casa ma mollo il giardino sia pure con dispiacere) ho bisogno di rompermi una gamba per avere pure la casa zozza, e non guardare più al disordine in giardino.


Però quanti dicono che dopo una grave malattia hanno rivisto le priorità?


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quanti dicono che dopo una grave malattia hanno rivisto le priorità?


Non è auspicabile bruni, quella strada.
I tuoi genitori hanno vissuto la guerra. E per questo hanno potuto fare quel confronto.
Io non posso dire di avere bisogno di una disgrazia per capire le priorità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo creduto?
> O già prima eravamo consapevoli che non sarebbe stato per sempre, ma per caso, dato che il dato di successo delle altre coppie era totalmente privo di supporto statistico?
> Io mi son solo detto "Proviamo".


Una posizione.
Allora le aspettative sono aumentate col tempo perché il matrimonio è stato migliore di quello che prevedevamo al punto che avremmo voluto (al netto del tradimento) mantenere lo standard?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è auspicabile bruni, quella strada.
> I tuoi genitori hanno vissuto la guerra. E per questo hanno potuto fare quel confronto.
> Io non posso dire di avere bisogno di una disgrazia per capire le priorità.


Sei certa che le tue priorità siano immmodificabili?


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari!
> In seguito alla tragedia, il grande pubblico ha scoperto il trap e i suoi testi “vieni troia e porta la tua amica porca”.
> Lasciamo perdere le aspettative delle nuove generazioni.
> Cerchiamo di cominciare a capire le nostre.


Mia figlia, che conosce a memoria come tutti i dodicenni i testi Trap, dice che quelli di Sfera sono cretini ma che a lei piace il ritmo di quelle canzoni. 
I ragazzini sono selettivi: arriva solo quello che deve arrivare, il resto finisce direttamente in discarica.
E' piuttosto grave invece che tanti adulti vengano a conoscenza solo ora di persone come Sfera e basta già passate anni fa sui media mainstream e si meraviglino.
Saranno 20 anni o forse più che si fa hip hop in Italia, è ormai un cliché da prima serata.
Ricordo invece anni fa un concerto hip hop trasmesso da Radio Pop che già stigmatizzava l'hip hop italiano come troppo ancorato al genere USA, una pedissequa imitazione di tematiche suburbane che da noi stridevano non essendo rappresentative.
Peccato che io abbia assistito a Contest freestyle già quindici anni fa in situazioni multietniche suburbane che tanto diverse non sembravano dalle suburbie USA, quindi quei testi ci stavano, erano perfette descrizioni di quelle situazioni di quelle storie. 
Per non parlare del Gansta Rap. Se ci stupiamo di Sfera non abbiamo mai letto nulla di Gangsta.
Ma non rappresentano tutta la società, esattamente come Puzo non ha scritto un libro sugli immigrati italiani.
Dipende dove rivolgi lo sguardo, che vede situazioni opposte se si rivolge al ceto medio alto piuttosto che a quello basso e al quarto stato. Sfera e basta è un prodotto emerso da YouTube per un target di dodicenni che si rifà come tematiche all'hip hop nero di 20 anni fa. Forse converrebbe leggersi anche quei testi prima di stigmatizzare Sfera, che mi fa un po' cagare come tutte le imitazioni per ragazzini.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che le tue priorità siano immmodificabili?


No. Ma spero di non modificarle attraverso il dolore.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una posizione.
> Allora le aspettative sono aumentate col tempo perché il matrimonio è stato migliore di quello che prevedevamo al punto che avremmo voluto (al netto del tradimento) mantenere lo standard?


La sconfitta fa comunque sempre male, soprattutto quando non ti eri più preparato alternative.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che se mi trovo la casa zozza, e il giardino in disordine (sicché per ragioni di priorità curo la casa ma mollo il giardino sia pure con dispiacere) ho bisogno di rompermi una gamba per avere pure la casa zozza, e non guardare più al disordine in giardino.


È una questione di priorità come dice [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] 

Se la casa non c'è l'hai piu perche è sotto le macerie, la scala di desideri non può non risentirne.


----------



## patroclo (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il mio accenno storico grossolano era per scandagliare le NOSTRE aspettative al momento del matrimonio. Aspettative esplicite “vero che mi vorrai sempre bene?” e implicite “mi desidererai sempre intensamente “ o “sarai costantemente desiderabile e disponibile” , ma non come percepito poi, ma davvero come aspettative e promesse implicite. Ce le ricordiamo?


Per quanto mi riguarda, a torto o a ragione, non è che mi sono posto troppe domande. Ero innamorato, ho vissuto tutto il nostro percorso con estrema naturalezza ( innamoramento, fidanzamento, casa, matrimonio, figli...), non mi sono mai posto il problema del "per sempre" di tradire o essere tradito. Appunto era tutto "implicito".
Poi siamo cambiati, lei si è evoluta in un modo ed io in un altro........e a quel punto non ci siamo più capiti....

Ma probabilmente se fossi stato più maturo io e meno intrappolata in un ruolo lei (intendo moglie, madre,....) certe cose le avremmo chiarite decisamente prima


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una questione di priorità come dice [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
> 
> Se la casa non c'è l'hai piu perche è sotto le macerie, la scala di desideri non può non risentirne.


Ma per carità.
Se mi crolla la casa in testa, la prima cosa che faccio e' di ringraziare il Cielo per non esserci rimasta sotto.
Resta che non ho bisogno di una disgrazia per imparare ad apprezzare la vita. Quell'ancora che dovrebbe tenere fissa la realtà oggettiva (e quindi la fortuna) di non vivere ad esempio più in tempo di guerra, te la danno fondamentalmente due cose.
Una e' il dolore per così dire  "attuale".
L'altra è la testimonianza (anche del tuo pregresso dolore, ma anche di terzi) che ti spinge a fare esperienza e a capire ciò che vuoi. In questo senso mi bastano due giorni con la casa zozza per capire che ad una certa vaffanculo al giardino.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui si fanno dissertazioni storiche per non affrontare i problemi odierni ;-)


Era un post interessante, ho iniziato a leggere e al terzo post aveva preso una strada che non riuscivo a seguire


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, a torto o a ragione, non è che mi sono posto troppe domande. Ero innamorato, ho vissuto tutto il nostro percorso con estrema *naturalezza* ( innamoramento, fidanzamento, casa, matrimonio, figli...), non mi sono mai posto il problema del "per sempre" di tradire o essere tradito. Appunto era tutto "implicito".
> Poi siamo cambiati, lei si è evoluta in un modo ed io in un altro........e a quel punto non ci siamo più capiti....
> 
> Ma probabilmente se fossi stato più maturo io e meno intrappolata in un ruolo lei (intendo moglie, madre,....) certe cose le avremmo chiarite decisamente prima


Ecco la naturalezza, anche mia, porta a considerare implicite certe aspettative, certe valutazione del reale e credere di condividere priorità e aspettative.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è auspicabile bruni, quella strada.
> I tuoi genitori hanno vissuto la guerra. E per questo hanno potuto fare quel confronto.
> Io non posso dire di avere bisogno di una disgrazia per capire le priorità.


Non auspico, ovviamente, né malattie, né guerra. Però sulle aspettative e priorità ci si può confrontare, soprattutto nella coppia.
Le terapie di coppia hanno proprio lo scopo di facilitare la comunicazione di un inespresso che a volte non è totalmente chiaro neppure ai singoli, ma che comunque suscita insoddisfazione ed equivoci verbali e comportamentali.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era un post interessante, ho iniziato a leggere e al terzo post aveva preso una strada che non riuscivo a seguire


Oh. Rega'.
Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era un post interessante, ho iniziato a leggere e al terzo post aveva preso una strada che non riuscivo a seguire


 [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] l’ho rimesso in tema


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non auspico, ovviamente, né malattie, né guerra. Però sulle aspettative e priorità ci si può confrontare, soprattutto nella coppia.
> Le terapie di coppia hanno proprio lo scopo di facilitare la comunicazione di un inespresso che a volte non è totalmente chiaro neppure ai singoli, ma che comunque suscita insoddisfazione ed equivoci verbali e comportamentali.


Ma sicuramente.
Però si apre un mondo  (ne abbiamo anche discusso recentemente in altro 3d) che dovrebbe avere dei confini di ragionevolezza. 
Non a caso la terapia di coppia spesso e' l'anticamera della separazione.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Rega'.
> Chiedo scusa.


Ma di che?
Ci mancherebbe
Sono io che non seguivo quel filone


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco la naturalezza, anche mia, porta a considerare implicite certe aspettative, certe valutazione del reale e credere di condividere priorità e aspettative.


Io parto con la convinzione che tutto abbia una fine.
E' già molto che duri abbastanza.
Nel frattempo ti impegni e te la godi e dopo... beh, dopo trovi qualche altra soluzione, se c'è.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Rega'.
> Chiedo scusa.


... però per noi due era molto interessante anche quella digressione...
Tanto, gli OT su questo forum sono la norma.:sonar:


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente.
> Però si apre un mondo  (ne abbiamo anche discusso recentemente in altro 3d) che dovrebbe avere dei confini di ragionevolezza.
> Non a caso la terapia di coppia spesso e' l'anticamera della separazione.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente.
> Però si apre un mondo  (ne abbiamo anche discusso recentemente in altro 3d) che dovrebbe avere dei confini di ragionevolezza.
> Non a caso la terapia di coppia spesso e' l'anticamera della separazione.


Io in questo thread intendevo scandagliare le aspettative al di là di una situazione conflittuale.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io in questo thread intendevo scandagliare le aspettative al di là di una situazione conflittuale.


Ho capito. Non mi escono più.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito. Non mi escono più.


Quelle che avevi PRIMA è che hai visto deluse o che hai deluso.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle che avevi PRIMA è che hai visto deluse o che hai deluso.


L'aspettativa generica è quella in qualche modo di invecchiare assieme, tra soddisfazioni e difficoltà

A me è piaciuta molto ad esempio, la testimonianza di  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mentre parlava qualche giorno fa dell'assistenza che riceveva da G in questo periodo di temporanea inabilità "ci si allena per quando saremo anziani"

Che "tradisce" (se così si può dire) una sottintesa aspettativa di continuità..

Altre aspettative di tipo prestazionale o emozionale, mi sembrano abbastanza (per così dire) avventurose

I miei auguri più sinceri a chi le coltiva


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'aspettativa generica è quella in qualche modo di invecchiare assieme, tra soddisfazioni e difficoltà
> 
> A me è piaciuta molto ad esempio, la testimonianza di  @_ipazia_ mentre parlava qualche giorno fa dell'assistenza che riceveva da G in questo periodo di temporanea inabilità "ci si allena per quando saremo anziani"
> 
> ...


Quindi un mutuo soccorso continuativo e a lungo termine. :up:
L’esempio non da vecchi: ho finito la benzina, ti chiamo e intervieni, chi altro?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi un mutuo soccorso continuativo e a lungo termine. :up:
> L’esempio non da vecchi: ho finito la benzina, ti chiamo e intervieni, chi altro?


Mutuo soccorso continuativo non direi.. 

Un percorso continuativo insieme, dove ci sarà anche il giorno o il mese della necessità di soccorso, vivendo tutti sotto questo cielo.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mutuo soccorso continuativo non direi..
> 
> Un percorso continuativo insieme, dove ci sarà anche il giorno o il mese della necessità di soccorso, vivendo tutti sotto questo cielo.


Si io puntavo a questo 
Una complicità nella dura e a volte bella quotidianità 

Pace.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'aspettativa generica è quella in qualche modo di invecchiare assieme, tra soddisfazioni e difficoltà
> 
> A me è piaciuta molto ad esempio, la testimonianza di  @_ipazia_ mentre parlava qualche giorno fa dell'assistenza che riceveva da G in questo periodo di temporanea inabilità "ci si allena per quando saremo anziani"
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi un mutuo soccorso continuativo e a lungo termine. :up:
> L’esempio non da vecchi: ho finito la benzina, ti chiamo e intervieni, chi altro?



Non sottintesa, esplicitata.

Senza l'esplicitazione chiara di una intenzione di continuità prima di quel "ci alleniamo per quando saremo anziani", quell'affermazione avrebbe comportato un vaffanculo da parte mia. Non l'avrei preso sul serio. E non avrei avuto desiderio della sua cura e della sua vicinanza. Mi sarebbero diventate un peso. 

G. usa le parole quando è sicuro che sia chiaro il contesto, in particolare quando le parole rimandano ad una qualche forma di aspettativa è cauto almeno tanto quanto me. E scandagliamo insieme. 

E' un altro che gira attentamente a largo da cose che possano somigliare a promesse, in particolare quelle dettate dallo slancio del pathos del momento. 

Fra noi, ora, è condivisa l'aspettativa comune di voler avere continuità insieme.
E insieme a quell'aspettativa è esplicitato pure il fatto che potremmo rimanere delusi e/o deluderci vicendevolmente a riguardo. 
L'aspettativa la stiamo traducendo nel nostro linguaggio, nel nostro metodo, nei nostri limiti, nelle nostre aperture...in un patto in fieri.

Però non è un mutuo soccorso...è una alleanza. 
E' coltivare la reciproca utilità anche e soprattutto nei fatti. 

E cura dell'alleanza è cura di chi compone (gli individui) l'alleanza. 
Fare in modo che stiano il meglio possibile perchè l'alleanza stia meglio possibile. 

Nell'alleanza trova spazio il mutuo soccorso.
Che è però funzionale ad un buon funzionamento del Noi. 
Cognitivo, emotivo e fisico.

Più funzionano bene i tre livelli, meglio funziona l'alleanza nel concreto. 

La nostra aspettativa riguardo ad un ipotetico matrimonio riguarda la cura - individuale e reciproca - di quei tre livelli per percorrere continuità.

SE però questo non fosse dichiarato, io lo riterrei un problema.
E riterrei un problema l'aspettativa anche se fosse costruita sul mero affetto/sentimento senza una base concreta e fattiva.

Se lui avesse cura di me, perchè mi ama tanto e non avesse nessun vantaggio nella cura e quindi nelle aspettative che investe nella cura, non vorrei la sua cura. 
Prima o poi diventerebbe un debito per me e un credito per lui. Anche no grazie.
Niente amore nei patti.
L'amore è in un altro posto. E legato al presente. Non all'anticipazione del futuro. 

E questo è legato alle mie aspettative su di me in una relazione, essere utile, in un modo o nell'altro.
E che l'altro lo sia a me.


----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


Ciao Brunetta. 
Il tuo thread mi ha fatto venire in mente una mia amica di università (e di follie giovanili) che rincontrata dopo svariati anni mi chiese perché mi fossi sposata e io rimasi tipo così :blank:. E all'epoca ero una neosposina innamorata senza figli. 
Oggi ci guardiamo via social, lei è tornata al suo paese ed è diventata istruttrice di yoga (buttando via la sua laurea) no figli no matrimonio. 

Io credo che la mia aspettativa più grande sia stata creare una famiglia, una mia famiglia. E i figli hanno cementificato la famiglia ma fatto saltare in aria la coppia. 
E infatti ho parecchi casi di conoscenti separati con figli piccolissimi. Ed essendo passata, non indenne, in quella fase mi rendo conto che è tosta. I bambini scardinano ogni equilibrio e dopo che cerchi di creartene uno nuovo loro crescono e cambiano. E tu appresso. Bisogna essere duttili con quei 3/4 punti cardine che ci si da. 
Penso che la forza di un matrimonio stia nel lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione. Mi ha colpito la frase di un terapeuta che disse che nn litigava con la moglie da decenni, ma discuteva. In un litigio c'è la volontà di sopraffare, vincere sull'altro ma non puoi volere davvero far perdere la persona che ami. (io personalmente ancora litigo  ma mi piacebbe riuscire a migliorarmi in questa direzione)


----------



## alberto15 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.
> Se non è così, chiedo a @_perplesso_ di spostare questo post.
> A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio.
> Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici.
> ...


in una parola "tranquillita'"  . Comunque concordo con te, una volta il tradimento (soprattutto dell'uomo) era visto come una cosa quasi "scontata". Adesso ci si separa perche'  il marito ha messo il "mi piace" a un post su facebook di una ex. Oppure perche' la moglie scopa con il collega di lavoro.... beh, la seconda e' un po' autobiografica....

Ma per entrambi i casi forse vale la pena di osservare il "quadro generale" da lontano piuttosto che soffermarsi su un particolare.

Ti diro' anche e ci stavo ancora riflettendo oggi, che con mia moglie la visione delle cose e' molto simile, la pensiamo allo stesso modo su politica, figli, lavoro, cultura, gusti personali e tante altre cose. Certo con differenze a volte anche evidenti ma non diametralmente opposte. Ho confrontato le varie esperienze "amorose" passate e devo dire che con le altre andavo meno d'accordo su tante questioni. In  definitiva non la sostituirei con una delle altre.


----------



## alberto15 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi un mutuo soccorso continuativo e a lungo termine. :up:
> L’esempio non da vecchi: ho finito la benzina, ti chiamo e intervieni, chi altro?


capita tutti i giorni in entrambi i sensi. E non si parla di massimi sistemi ma semplicemente di "vado a prendere i figli, tranquilla"  "vado io a fare la spesa, tranquillo" . "passo io da tua mamma vai a casa direttamente". E altre cose di tutti i giorni.

Quello che mi manca e' solo un po' piu' di "tenerezza" tra noi ma e' lei che e' cosi' di carattere e il tradimento non l'ha cambiata piu' di tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta.
> Il tuo thread mi ha fatto venire in mente una mia amica di università (e di follie giovanili) che rincontrata dopo svariati anni mi chiese perché mi fossi sposata e io rimasi tipo così :blank:. E all'epoca ero una neosposina innamorata senza figli.
> Oggi ci guardiamo via social, lei è tornata al suo paese ed è diventata istruttrice di yoga (buttando via la sua laurea) no figli no matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Mi stupisce sempre lo stupore di chi si stupisce che gli equilibri cambino con i figli. Si mettono al mondo le persone più importanti, come potrebbe non cambiare niente?
Magari hanno ben chiaro invece che un cane comporta cambiamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in una parola "tranquillita'"  . Comunque concordo con te, una volta il tradimento (soprattutto dell'uomo) era visto come una cosa quasi "scontata". Adesso ci si separa perche'  il marito ha messo il "mi piace" a un post su facebook di una ex. Oppure perche' la moglie scopa con il collega di lavoro.... beh, la seconda e' un po' autobiografica....
> 
> Ma per entrambi i casi forse vale la pena di osservare il "quadro generale" da lontano piuttosto che soffermarsi su un particolare.
> 
> Ti diro' anche e ci stavo ancora riflettendo oggi, che con mia moglie la visione delle cose e' molto simile, la pensiamo allo stesso modo su politica, figli, lavoro, cultura, gusti personali e tante altre cose. Certo con differenze a volte anche evidenti ma non diametralmente opposte. Ho confrontato le varie esperienze "amorose" passate e devo dire che con le altre andavo meno d'accordo su tante questioni. In  definitiva non la sostituirei con una delle altre.





alberto15 ha detto:


> capita tutti i giorni in entrambi i sensi. E non si parla di massimi sistemi ma semplicemente di "vado a prendere i figli, tranquilla"  "vado io a fare la spesa, tranquillo" . "passo io da tua mamma vai a casa direttamente". E altre cose di tutti i giorni.
> 
> Quello che mi manca e' solo un po' piu' di "tenerezza" tra noi ma e' lei che e' cosi' di carattere e il tradimento non l'ha cambiata piu' di tanto.


Sarò difficile io, ma non trovo facilmente persone compatibili.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bah.
Io se mia figlia, decidesse di non fare figli vivere con un compagno godersi la vita non rinunciare a nulla sarei quasi contenta 

Vedo troppo donne frustrate tristi ingabbiate anche lavorativameny e xche hanno scelto lavoro poco gratificante x fare un ptime x stare appresso a tutti e ora tutti si fanno i cazzi loro...

Bene felice di lavorare e in un contesto che mi piace ma che fatica tirare su loro 

Il matrimonio è la famiglia ora cone ora lo trovo un po' pesante.... Non so boh magari mi rictedo da vecchia 

Un compagno si ma tutte ste beghe famigliari 

Infatti natale io lo. Passo a fare volontariato ma basta cene pacchetti e menate varie..


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre lo stupore di chi si stupisce che gli equilibri cambino con i figli. Si mettono al mondo le persone più importanti, come potrebbe non cambiare niente?
> Agari hanno ben chiaro invece che un cane comporta cambiamenti.


Vabbè sui cani sfondi una porta aperta con me. 
Sull'equilibrio che cambia diciamo che la portata del cambiamento è davvero fuori controllo. Se comparo come sono stata cresciuta io e come sto crescendo i miei figli...se tu sapessi quanto studiamo da genitori, dall'educazione alimentare, emotiva, salutista, culturale, ludica... Na faticaccia. Più leggi e piu diventi schizzofrenico, senza considerare che i bambini di oggi sono mediamente più svegli (leggasi più stimolati e quindi più ricettivi) e le nostre vite caotiche e precarie... Capisci che non è un cambiamento ma uno tsunami.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bah.
> Io se mia figlia, decidesse di non fare figli vivere con un compagno godersi la vita non rinunciare a nulla sarei quasi contenta
> 
> Vedo troppo donne frustrate tristi ingabbiate anche lavorativameny e xche hanno scelto lavoro poco gratificante x fare un ptime x stare appresso a tutti e ora tutti si fanno i cazzi loro...
> ...


È terribile quello che dici. Spero che tu non lo dica e non lo faccia percepire a tua figlia, ai tuoi figli.
Sarebbe come dire loro che sono stati un peso, che tutte le gioie che ti hanno dato, che la loro vita, non ti ricompensa della fatica di portarli a fare sport, della fatica di fare i pacchetti.
A parte che fare i pacchetti e creare gioia a loro dovrebbe creare gioia a te in sé. Cosa c’è di più gioioso che dare gioia a chi ami?
Mai ho pensato che i miei figli potessero essere uno sbaglio.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È terribile quello che dici. Spero che tu non lo dica e non lo faccia percepire a tua figlia, ai tuoi figli.
> Sarebbe come dire loro che sono stati un peso, che tutte le gioie che ti hanno dato, che la loro vita, non ti ricompensa della fatica di portarli a fare sport, della fatica di fare i pacchetti.
> A parte che fare i pacchetti e creare gioia a loro dovrebbe creare gioia a te in sé. Cosa c’è di più gioioso che dare gioia a chi ami?
> Mai ho pensato che i miei figli potessero essere uno sbaglio.


Superquotone la ricchezza che portano è incommensurabile, cresci con loro


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vabbè sui cani sfondi una porta aperta con me.
> Sull'equilibrio che cambia diciamo che la portata del cambiamento è davvero fuori controllo. Se comparo come sono stata cresciuta io e come sto crescendo i miei figli...se tu sapessi quanto studiamo da genitori, dall'educazione alimentare, emotiva, salutista, culturale, ludica... Na faticaccia. Più leggi e piu diventi schizzofrenico, senza considerare che i bambini di oggi sono mediamente più svegli (leggasi più stimolati e quindi più ricettivi) e le nostre vite caotiche e precarie... Capisci che non è un cambiamento ma uno tsunami.


Io ho sentito fatica solo raramente (quando andavamo TUTTI in piscina...e dover cucinare e risistemare tutto al rientro, quando anch’io ero affaticata dal nuoto. Finito il corso, non l’ho più fatto io e tutto è tornato normale) perché ho sempre fatto quello che mi sentivo e volevo e tutto con molta serenità e gioia.
Quello che dovrebbero fare i genitori è ridimensionare le aspettative e avere fiducia nei propri figli che troveranno la loro strada anche senza tre lauree e senza coppe e medaglie.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sentito fatica solo raramente (quando andavamo TUTTI in piscina...e dover cucinare e risistemare tutto al rientro, quando anch’io ero affaticata dal nuoto. Finito il corso, non l’ho più fatto io e tutto è tornato normale) perché ho sempre fatto quello che mi sentivo e volevo e tutto con molta serenità e gioia.Quello che dovrebbero fare i genitori è ridimensionare le aspettative e avere fiducia nei propri figli che troveranno la loro strada anche senza tre lauree e senza coppe e medaglie.


Ma a me la fatica fisica pesa fino ad un certo punto. Non ho aspettativee. Vorrei solo fossero realizzati. Sono creta nelle nostre mani e vorrei esser capace di rispettarli senza fargli nessuna pressione ma cercando di essere un punto di riferimento stabile. Hanno bisogno di essere contenuti ma trovare la misura di quanto stringere o allentare è un esercizio quotidiano.
Forse può esser frainteso il realizzarsi. Intendo dire che rieascano in ciò che decidono di intraprendere con o senza laurea. Cosa intedi x contraddizioni


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre lo stupore di chi si stupisce che gli equilibri cambino con i figli. Si mettono al mondo le persone più importanti, come potrebbe non cambiare niente?
> Magari hanno ben chiaro invece che un cane comporta cambiamenti.


Il problema non è in se il cambio di equilibri, il problema è la totale assenza di equilbri. Ad un certo punto sentire che il tuo ruolo nella coppia è stato in fondo solo il "donatore di sperma" e poi il "contributore al bilancio famigliare" non ti rende felice.
Nel mio caso un po' è stato così e ce ne sono di mooooolto peggio, naturalmete poi ci sono altrettanti uomini che fanno altrettanti danni alla coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma a me la fatica fisica pesa fino ad un certo punto. Non ho aspettativee. Vorrei solo fossero realizzati. Sono creta nelle nostre mani e vorrei esser capace di rispettarli senza fargli nessuna pressione ma cercando di essere un punto di riferimento stabile. Hanno bisogno di essere contenuti ma trovare la misura di quanto stringere o allentare è un esercizio quotidiano.


Rileggiti perché hai scritto una serie di contraddizioni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Il problema non è in se il cambio di equilibri, il problema è la totale assenza di equilbri. Ad un certo punto sentire che il tuo ruolo nella coppia è stato in fondo solo il "donatore di sperma" e poi il "contributore al bilancio famigliare" non ti rende felice.
> Nel mio caso un po' è stato così e ce ne sono di mooooolto peggio, naturalmete poi ci sono altrettanti uomini che fanno altrettanti danni alla coppia.


Tua moglie è strana o tu la descrivi come strana, non ho altro canale per farmene una idea, è un caso particolare.


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie è strana o tu la descrivi come strana, non ho altro canale per farmene una idea, è un caso particolare.


Ma non credo proprio, anzi la trovo una situazione banalmente comune


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È terribile quello che dici. Spero che tu non lo dica e non lo faccia percepire a tua figlia, ai tuoi figli.
> Sarebbe come dire loro che sono stati un peso, che tutte le gioie che ti hanno dato, che la loro vita, non ti ricompensa della fatica di portarli a fare sport, della fatica di fare i pacchetti.
> A parte che fare i pacchetti e creare gioia a loro dovrebbe creare gioia a te in sé. Cosa c’è di più gioioso che dare gioia a chi ami?
> Mai ho pensato che i miei figli potessero essere uno sbaglio.


Dove ho scritto che sono uno sbaglio fammi capire 
Non hai capito un cavolo. 
Ho detto che se anche mia figlia non dovesse mettere su famiglia non ne farei una malattia che non avesse come unico obbiettivo quello mettendosi in seconda fila ambizioni e desideri 

Non lo passo come messaggio perché per me non è stato così ma deve sapere che nel 2019 non esiste nessuna cavolo di parità 

I miei  figli a natale vengono con me i pacchetti li trovano 

Madonna Brunetta buon natale


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Superquotone la ricchezza che portano è incommensurabile, cresci con loro


Se va be tutte mamme immolate

Io non sono così allora sono una pessima madre pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che sono uno sbaglio fammi capire
> Non hai capito un cavolo.
> Ho detto che se anche mia figlia non dovesse mettere su famiglia non ne farei una malattia che non avesse come unico obbiettivo quello mettendosi in seconda fila ambizioni e desideri
> 
> ...


Non lo hai detto. È il significato implicito.
Scrivi in fretta, ma non leggere così in fretta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Se va be tutte mamme immolate
> 
> Io non sono così allora sono una pessima madre pazienza


Non l’ha detto nessuno. Ma hai da sempre paura di questo giudizio. 

Non sei l’unica eh.
In questi giorni ho letto decine di persone che hanno interpretato in questo senso delle osservazioni su un genere musicale giovanile, anche quando non veniva detto.

È evidente che le pressioni contraddittorie sui genitori, che spesso non hanno un sostegno famigliare di tipo affettivo e rassicurante, sono tali da farli sentire pre-giudicati.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio, anzi la trovo una situazione banalmente comune


A me non pare.
Non solo tua moglie si è raffreddata, ma non ha accettato nessun dialogo sul tema, neppure dopo.


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non pare.
> Non solo tua moglie si è raffreddata, ma non ha accettato nessun dialogo sul tema, neppure dopo.


Non le interessavo più come parte della coppia....capita.
Accettato e andato avanti.
Quello che evidentemente non si aspettava è che per me il "pacchetto" doveva essere completo e non ho accettato di continuare a stare lì a fare solo il padre. 
Con grande difficoltà e con dispiaceri (nonostante l'assidua presenza ci si accorge di perdere comunque pezzi di vita dei figli) faccio il padre in un'altra casa.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È terribile quello che dici. Spero che tu non lo dica e non lo faccia percepire a tua figlia, ai tuoi figli.
> Sarebbe come dire loro che sono stati un peso, che tutte le gioie che ti hanno dato, che la loro vita, non ti ricompensa della fatica di portarli a fare sport, della fatica di fare i pacchetti.
> A parte che fare i pacchetti e creare gioia a loro dovrebbe creare gioia a te in sé. Cosa c’è di più gioioso che dare gioia a chi ami?
> Mai ho pensato che i miei figli potessero essere uno sbaglio.


Per me avere mia figlia è stata un arricchimento.
Peccato solo che lei sia rimasta sola.
Spero nei nipoti.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Il problema non è in se il cambio di equilibri, il problema è la totale assenza di equilbri. Ad un certo punto sentire che il tuo ruolo nella coppia è stato in fondo solo il "donatore di sperma" e poi il "contributore al bilancio famigliare" non ti rende felice.
> Nel mio caso un po' è stato così e ce ne sono di mooooolto peggio, naturalmete poi ci sono altrettanti uomini che fanno altrettanti danni alla coppia.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie è strana o tu la descrivi come strana, non ho altro canale per farmene una idea, è un caso particolare.





ermik ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio, anzi la trovo una situazione banalmente comune


Ermik ha ragione.
E' una situazione diffusa.
L'esclusione del maschio alla nascita dei figli. L'uomo visto non più come l'altro elemento della coppia ma il satellite più esterno alla famiglia il cui nucleo è la mamma non più donna attorno a cui ruotano tutti, volenti o nolenti. Per me non è stato così, fortunatamente. Mia moglie si è messa sempre sul mio stesso piano come genitore e la coppia non è finita per questo, ma per altre mamme  sicuramente non vale lo stesso discorso.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik ha ragione.
> E' una situazione diffusa.
> L'esclusione del maschio alla nascita dei figli. L'uomo visto non più come l'altro elemento della coppia ma il satellite più esterno alla famiglia il cui nucleo è la mamma attorno a cui ruotano tutti. Per me non è stato così, fortunatamente.


Però va anche detto che alcuni  (ho notato meno di quanto avveniva in passato) si levano ben volentieri dagli  "oneri".


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però va anche detto che alcuni  (ho notato meno di quanto avveniva in passato) si levano ben volentieri dagli  "oneri".


Il problema è proprio considerarli "oneri".
Per me erano attività scontate: dal cambio del pannolino al fatto di svegliarsi di notte quando lei aveva gli incubi, al portarla al tempo famiglia o in giardino a giocare, ogni giorno, fino ad accompagnarla adesso ai vari corsi o dagli amici.
E' faticoso, certo, comprendo che stare sul divano a guardare Netflix - che non ho - sia più riposante (infatti per anni abbiamo rinunciato alla TV), ma anche cenare richiede impegno e se ti piace mangiare non puoi considerare un onere cucinare o lavare piatti e pentole dopo. Fa parte del pacchetto.
Esistono per me due piani diversi: quello dei genitori e quello della coppia.
Entrambi devono essere portati avanti contemporaneamente.
Invece accade spesso che si scelga l'essere genitori tralasciando la coppia, per risparmiare energie.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio considerarli "oneri".
> Per me erano attività scontate: dal cambio del pannolino al fatto di svegliarsi di notte quando lei aveva gli incubi, al portarla al tempo famiglia o in giardino a giocare, ogni giorno, fino ad accompagnarla adesso ai vari corsi o dagli amici.
> E' faticoso, certo, comprendo che stare sul divano a guardare Netflix - che non ho - sia più riposante (infatti per anni abbiamo rinunciato alla TV), ma anche cenare richiede impegno e se ti piace mangiare non puoi considerare un onere cucinare o lavare piatti e pentole dopo. Fa parte del pacchetto.
> Esistono per me due piani diversi: quello dei genitori e quello della coppia.
> ...


Mentirei a dire che faccio con gioia ogni singola azione quotidiana per mio figlio.
Alcune cose sono pesanti, a prescindere dal fatto che lui non è un peso.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ha detto nessuno. Ma hai da sempre paura di questo giudizio.
> 
> Non sei l’unica eh.
> In questi giorni ho letto decine di persone che hanno interpretato in questo senso delle osservazioni su un genere musicale giovanile, anche quando non veniva detto.
> ...


Sai cosa c'è 
Che essere genitori e difficile da soli è dura e hai sempre paura di sbagliare 
In più io ammetto che non ho predisposizione all immolamento a me è pesato e mi pesa a volte mi devo uccidere x questo? 


Lì amo più della mia vita ma faticherei a non avere realizzazione lavorative e tempi minimo x es lo sport che mi riduco a fare ad orari improponibili 
Ma mi fa bene 

E quindi hai mille pressioni di essere buona mamma performante in azienda  e  curata e e e.....

Auguro a mia figlia più libertà in generale anche dai giudizi 
Petche ci sono e chi fa certe scelte forse li avverte anche quando non ci sono o non cosi tanto forti... 

Lei si fa un culo al liceo va avanti a 8 e 9 punta alle borse di studio punta e io penso speriamo perché c'è l avrà più dura dei suoi fratelli...le donne anche solo mentalmente badano più alla famiglia si parenti ecc io non ci sono portata poi lo faccio e credo bene (non i figli ma i rituali dai parenti) 

Mia madre ancora mi ricorda chiama la zia senti tuo cugino di 28esumo grado... Ma che palle ma chi li vede mai....


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mentirei a dire che faccio con gioia ogni singola azione quotidiana per mio figlio.
> Alcune cose sono pesanti, a prescindere dal fatto che lui non è un peso.


Ohhhhhh

Non sono loro i pesi ma le pretese dei prof della riunione alle 17 mentre lavoro 
Il calcio da recuperare 3 sere a settimana alle 21 esci di casa prendi vai torna 

Prima no ma ultimamente anche le kevatacce x le gare di sci alle 5 di sabato 

Poi li faccio perché li vedo felici ma dirti che lo faccia felice io no mi pesa ho freddo sono stanca 

Poi mi ripaga vederli felici 

X nessun altro fai come x loro


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però va anche detto che alcuni  (ho notato meno di quanto avveniva in passato) si levano ben volentieri dagli  "oneri".


Molti 
Io non riesco mi accollo pure i figli di chi si leva l onere


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio considerarli "oneri".
> Per me erano attività scontate: dal cambio del pannolino al fatto di svegliarsi di notte quando lei aveva gli incubi, al portarla al tempo famiglia o in giardino a giocare, ogni giorno, fino ad accompagnarla adesso ai vari corsi o dagli amici.
> E' faticoso, certo, comprendo che stare sul divano a guardare Netflix - che non ho - sia più riposante (infatti per anni abbiamo rinunciato alla TV), ma anche cenare richiede impegno e se ti piace mangiare non puoi considerare un onere cucinare o lavare piatti e pentole dopo. Fa parte del pacchetto.
> Esistono per me due piani diversi: quello dei genitori e quello della coppia.
> ...


OH ragazzi poi si invecchia pure eh..... Ci sta che si fatichi di più


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> OH ragazzi poi si invecchia pure eh..... Ci sta che si fatichi di più


42 anni, un figlio di neanche 4 molto vivace... Appena reduce da una nottata con la febbre  
Il peso lo sento tutto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> OH ragazzi poi si invecchia pure eh..... Ci sta che si fatichi di più


Mi sa che sei più giovane di me, però.
Comunque sì, con l'età diventa un po' più faticoso.
Però anche per te come per Foglia è stato sempre tutto sulle tue spalle.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mentirei a dire che faccio con gioia ogni singola azione quotidiana per mio figlio.
> Alcune cose sono pesanti, a prescindere dal fatto che lui non è un peso.


Con gioia no, però fa parte del pacchetto.
Non mi lamento, intendo dire.
Ma noi siamo in due.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sai cosa c'è
> Che essere genitori e difficile da soli è dura e hai sempre paura di sbagliare
> In più io ammetto che non ho predisposizione all immolamento a me è pesato e mi pesa a volte mi devo uccidere x questo?
> 
> ...


È quello che dicevo.
Ma non credo, personalmente, che sia proficuo dire ai figli che i figli impediscono o rendono pesante la realizzazione di sé. È un brutto messaggio non per il futuro, ma per il passato dei figli.
Diciamo che si potrebbe anche combattere la mentalità che fa quelle pressioni e porta a dare quei giudizi su se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Con gioia no, però fa parte del pacchetto.
> Non mi lamento, intendo dire.
> Ma noi siamo in due.


Io non prendo un cane perché mi peserebbe dover uscire alla sera e alla mattina per portarlo fuori, lo so.
Per i figli non mi pesava, poteva essere complicato incastrare tutto, ma non mi pesava, anche se mi stancava. Non so se considero io il significato diverso dei due termini.
Ai figli pensare di essere stati un ostacolo o un peso fa male.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei più giovane di me, però.
> Comunque sì, con l'età diventa un po' più faticoso.
> Però anche per te come per Foglia è stato sempre tutto sulle tue spalle.


Più che altro non ho sentito tutta sta differenza nello stare da sola. Per intenderci, questioni pratiche.
Se cambiava il pannolino di notte, alla fine mi dovevo alzare pure io. Perché lui pigliava e lo "buttava" al massimo per terra. Avrai memoria di cosa significa un pannolino sporco in casa. 

Ora: va bene che se uno fa una cosa, la fa a modo suo. Ma certi concetti paiono forzature.
Lo stesso dicasi per qualsiasi altra cosa: "aspetta che rientro prima di farlo dormire". Secondo lui, era una mia prevaricazione il fatto che lo facessi addormentare al consueto orario, sapendo che sarebbe rientrato una mezz'ora dopo.
Le rare volte che era in casa in momenti utili?
Partivano telefonate. Magari pure una sola. Ma di un'ora. Puntuali come la morte. Ora: io che debbo dire di fronte a uno che poi è capace. (come lo è stato) di dire di sentirsi escluso?
Verrebbe da dire "muovi il culo". Invece ero oggetto di critica se magari gli facevo il bagnetto dopo mezz'ora della sua telefonata. E di ben peggio se ad un certo punto "osavo" magari  "chiamarlo", in modo che da ambo le parti del telefono fosse chiaro che qualcuno attendesse. Le tre volte che lo ho fatto non dico le scenate. In una di queste volte mi fu portato a esempio il modo (che non risponde al vero) con cui sua mamma sarebbe solita distogliere il marito da telefonate fiume nei momenti meno opportuni: a metà tra il supplicante ed il questuante.
E' meglio ora: almeno quando deve stare con suo figlio viene a prenderlo alle  19.00. Prima era praticamente fantascienza.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> 42 anni, un figlio di neanche 4 molto vivace... Appena reduce da una nottata con la febbre
> Il peso lo sento tutto.


Pat Pat so bene. 
Io 46 e 13 14 16
Dormono la notte ma di giorno help meeeeeeeee


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non prendo un cane perché mi peserebbe dover uscire alla sera e alla mattina per portarlo fuori, lo so.
> Per i figli non mi pesava, poteva essere complicato incastrare tutto, ma non mi pesava, anche se mi stancava. Non so se considero io il significato diverso dei due termini.
> Ai figli pensare di essere stati un ostacolo o un peso fa male.


Ma senti se pure percepissero che uno è in fase calante qualche volta siamo. Umani
A parte che x me on qsto fase adolescenziale sono talmente al centro del Mondoche basta si faccia tutto come sempre
Chiedono pure al mio nuovo compagno
 mi prendi 
mi aiuti 
mi porti 
Ahhh vieni tu in moto ?? Grandeeeee

X dire.... 

Si sa dai adolescenza e una fase così bella 
Si salvano perché simpatici se no li metterei in terrazzo a sere alterne 

Scherzi eh prima che salti su qualche associazione da  mammite acutas


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Pat Pat so bene.
> Io 46 e 13 14 16
> Dormono la notte ma di giorno help meeeeeeeee




Con tre posso solo immaginare  

E' che a volte si sclera. O semplicemente si vorrebbe qualche momento in più per tirare il fiato.
Per carità: mio figlio e' quanto di più bello mi sia mai capitato nella vita.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo.
> Ma non credo, personalmente, che sia proficuo dire ai figli che i figli impediscono o rendono pesante la realizzazione di sé. È un brutto messaggio non per il futuro, ma per il passato dei figli.
> Diciamo che si potrebbe anche combattere la mentalità che fa quelle pressioni e porta a dare quei giudizi su se stessi.


Ma mica lo dico così è cmq non solo i figli 
Che sappia che sarà dura non come mia madre che mi ha dipinto candy candy 

Piu aktra generazione x mia mamma la moglie di un dirigente sta a casa e butta la laurea nel cesso 
Io lavorando sono matta parole sue ti sei susyenata puoi fare la mamma 3 mesi al mare 

Ma manco morta dopo 10 gg non ne potevo più delle mamme della spiaggia noiose mortali tutte sedute a figli mammoni 

Oh un po' ok poi anche basta


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con tre posso solo immaginare
> 
> E' che a volte si sclera. O semplicemente si vorrebbe qualche momento in più per tirare il fiato.
> Per carità: mio figlio e' quanto di più bello mi sia mai capitato nella vita.



Ma certo qnd partono soffro... 20 minuti poi realizzo e pistaaaaaaa

Scherzo ma ammetto che mi rilasso e torno pure una mamma migliore 

Al rogo!!!


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma certo qnd partono soffro... 20 minuti poi realizzo e pistaaaaaaa
> 
> Scherzo ma ammetto che mi rilasso e torno pure una mamma migliore
> 
> Al rogo!!!


A tirarli su da sole un po' e' così. A volte  (quando e' malato, ad esempio) diventa una battaglia riuscire ad andare al supermercato. Non ne faccio tragedie, però è semplicemente così. E' una parte dell'essere genitori, ancor più se single.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma mica lo dico così è cmq non solo i figli
> Che sappia che sarà dura non come mia madre che mi ha dipinto candy candy
> 
> Piu aktra generazione x mia mamma la moglie di un dirigente sta a casa e butta la laurea nel cesso
> ...


Forse vuoi troppo? 
Forse dai troppo?
Io non sono mai arrivata al troppo.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Pat Pat so bene.
> Io 46 e *13 14 16*
> Dormono la notte ma di giorno help meeeeeeeee


Complimenti!


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Se va be tutte mamme immolate
> 
> Io non sono così allora sono una pessima madre pazienza


Ma tutta sta urgenza di affibbiare giudizi io non ce l ho. Pace e bene


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti perché hai scritto una serie di contraddizioni.


Forse non ho reso bene l idea di realizzarsi. Intendo che intraprendano una strada, la loro, riuscendo a trovare soddisfazione con o senza larea, con o senza figli.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Forse non ho reso bene l idea di realizzarsi. Intendo che intraprendano una strada, la loro, riuscendo a trovare soddisfazione con o senza larea, con o senza figli.


:up:


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse vuoi troppo?
> Forse dai troppo?
> Io non sono mai arrivata al troppo.



Brava Brunetta anche altre fanno come te 

Mia figlia Lei vuole tanto io non ero così determinata alla sua età 

Do troppo forse, si ma in tutto sono fatta così me lo Dico di tagliare poi non ci riesco.. 
Sono anche 3 e 3 che fanno agonismo. 

Io arrivo al troppo in tutto mi sa che è carattere però ci piace così e solo farlo da sola in due sarebbe diverso (mio ex e come me e  attuale pure però ha 1 figlio al 50 con ex ma è una scheggia come me)


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Complimenti!


Eh.... Una volta si trombava tanto 

Va be stancanti ma bellissimi 
Quando li vedo li in fila dico be qualcosa di molto buono l abbiamo fatta io e ex


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A tirarli su da sole un po' e' così. A volte  (quando e' malato, ad esempio) diventa una battaglia riuscire ad andare al supermercato. Non ne faccio tragedie, però è semplicemente così. E' una parte dell'essere genitori, ancor più se single.


Io giravo con gemellare e uno nel marsupio 
Come ero magraaaaaaa


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io giravo con gemellare e uno nel marsupio
> Come ero magraaaaaaa&#55357;&#56898;


Complimenti davvero, tre figli da sola non sarei davvero riuscita


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero, tre figli da sola non sarei davvero riuscita


Ho sempre avuto una tata quando io lavoravo ma andava via appena varcavo l uscio gran cazzata dovevo tenerla in casa fissa visto padre via 
Per un periodo all estero non ho lavorato me li sono stra goduti e non sono mai stata cosi magra 172 di altezza x 57 kg un record tanto mi facevano correre

Eppure lo ricordo  Come uno dei periodi più felici della Mia vita loro erano piccoli piccoli ma abbiamo filmini e foto splendide che rivediamo spesso

Qnd sono tornata in Italia e il padre pure ma altra città (mi sembrava sensato avvicinarmi si nonni dal momento che lui era via anche da la viaggiava ) il patatrac

Per chi mi chiedesse qnd vedessi amante (anni dopo questi) in pausa pranzo, la sera che ero via x lavoro (1 paio al mese) in cui si fermava mia mamma e al telefono x ore nei tragitti miei o suoi 

A volte in stazione o aeorporto  x poco 

Lui si faceva gran corse x vedermi lo ammetto e qnd fui ricoverata un giorno e mezzo x un crollo psicofisico me lo trovai lì


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto una tata quando io lavoravo ma andava via appena varcavo l uscio gran cazzata dovevo tenerla in casa fissa visto padre via
> Per un periodo all estero non ho lavorato me li sono stra goduti e non sono mai stata cosi magra 172 di altezza x 57 kg un record tanto mi facevano correre
> 
> Eppure lo ricordo  Come uno dei periodi più felici della Mia vita loro erano piccoli piccoli ma abbiamo filmini e foto splendide che rivediamo spesso
> ...


Sfido che è stata dura.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Il problema non è in se il cambio di equilibri, il problema è la totale assenza di equilbri. Ad un certo punto sentire che il tuo ruolo nella coppia è stato in fondo solo il "donatore di sperma" e poi il "contributore al bilancio famigliare" non ti rende felice.
> Nel mio caso un po' è stato così e ce ne sono di mooooolto peggio, naturalmete poi ci sono altrettanti uomini che fanno altrettanti danni alla coppia.


Se pensi ad una relazione con un'altra donna (non so se in questo periodo ne hai) avresti paura di essere considerato come ti sei sentito nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente sia Danny che Foglia espongono delle verità inoppugnabili... probabilmente le prossime generazioni avranno totale parità di diritti/doveri.
> Dubito che si inseriranno altre guerre da carne da cannone, resistono i mercenari e la guerriglia terrorista come ultima falange della guerra umana, adesso è tempo di guerra tecnologica e biologica o chimica.  Il nucleare è temuto da tutti.
> E comunque a parte zone davvero depresse in tutti i sensi, ormai il tradimento è considerato in modo paritario... il concetto "l'uomo è uomo" resiste nella sottocultura sociale ma la prossima generazione lo smantellerà.  Sarà invece abituale non accettare compromessi e cercare altre possibilità di realizzazione affettiva, soprattutto attraverso il divorzio...


Semplicemente non ci si sposerà più


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però va anche detto che alcuni  (ho notato meno di quanto avveniva in passato) si levano ben volentieri dagli  "oneri".


Uhhhhh 
Hai voglia quanti......


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Pat Pat so bene.
> Io 46 e 13 14 16
> Dormono la notte ma di giorno help meeeeeeeee


Tre figli in tre anni.....
Brava .... grande impegno 
Grande gioia


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio, anzi la trovo una situazione banalmente comune


Quoto
Molto comune per le donne che frequento e purtroppo a parti inverse è accaduto anche a me


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio considerarli "oneri".
> Per me erano attività scontate: dal cambio del pannolino al fatto di svegliarsi di notte quando lei aveva gli incubi, al portarla al tempo famiglia o in giardino a giocare, ogni giorno, fino ad accompagnarla adesso ai vari corsi o dagli amici.
> E' faticoso, certo, comprendo che stare sul divano a guardare Netflix - che non ho - sia più riposante (infatti per anni abbiamo rinunciato alla TV), ma anche cenare richiede impegno e se ti piace mangiare non puoi considerare un onere cucinare o lavare piatti e pentole dopo. Fa parte del pacchetto.
> Esistono per me due piani diversi: quello dei genitori e quello della coppia.
> ...


Prendo come riferimento questa risposta ma mi riallaccio anche alle altre.
Mi capitava spesso di sentire mamme lamentarsi di quanto fosse stressante crescere i figli, fare giri extrascolastici, della gestione della casa mentre i loro compagni non erano buoni nemmeno a cambiare un pannolino.
Allo stesso tempo vedevo i papà in questione accompagnare i figli al nido e parlare di svezzamento e reflusso esofageo che nemmeno il mio pediatra.
Io che ero una mamma giovanissima, sola, mi sentivo dire "Ma tu come fai? Io mi sarei sparata un colpo in testa". Le stesse che lamentavano un padre assente.
Quindi evidentemente la stanchezza rende le mamme incontentabili.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza sta nelle alternative.
> Un tempo non c'era il divorzio e si doveva andare d'accordo per forza e essere single non era una condizione così ambita.
> Dopo i 50 era normalmente riconosciuto essere vecchi e giustificati nel mandare in pensione sesso e attrazione.
> Oggi a quell'età si divorzia e ci si mette di nuovo in pista.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Prendo come riferimento questa risposta ma mi riallaccio anche alle altre.
> Mi capitava spesso di sentire mamme lamentarsi di quanto fosse stressante crescere i figli, fare giri extrascolastici, della gestione della casa mentre i loro compagni non erano buoni nemmeno a cambiare un pannolino.
> Allo stesso tempo vedevo i papà in questione accompagnare i figli al nido e parlare di svezzamento e reflusso esofageo che nemmeno il mio pediatra.
> Io che ero una mamma giovanissima, sola, mi sentivo dire "Ma tu come fai? Io mi sarei sparata un colpo in testa". Le stesse che lamentavano un padre assente.
> Quindi evidentemente la stanchezza rende le mamme incontentabili.


Non c’entra nulla essere mamme o no.
Ci sono persone che sospirano qualunque cosa facciano perché è una modalità per farsi apprezzare.
Resta che comunemente chi ha la responsabilità dei figli piccoli è la madre. C’è solo da gioire se viene sempre più spesso condivisa.
Occuparsi dei figli crea impegni e fatiche sconosciuti a chi non li ha. Ma è una scelta da fare sapendo che vi è una gioia che ripaga. Anche un animale domestico dà da fare, ma l’affetto dovrebbe ripagare.


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se pensi ad una relazione con un'altra donna (non so se in questo periodo ne hai) avresti paura di essere considerato come ti sei sentito nel tuo matrimonio?


Una paura fottuta, conto però di aver imparato qualcosa dalle relazioni passate


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra nulla essere mamme o no.
> Ci sono persone che sospirano qualunque cosa facciano perché è una modalità per farsi apprezzare.
> Resta che comunemente chi ha la responsabilità dei figli piccoli è la madre. C’è solo da gioire se viene sempre più spesso condivisa.
> Occuparsi dei figli crea impegni e fatiche sconosciuti a chi non li ha. Ma è una scelta da fare sapendo che vi è una gioia che ripaga. Anche un animale domestico dà da fare, ma l’affetto dovrebbe ripagare.


Sì, questo è verissimo ma si parlava di responsabilità e impegni da parte dei genitori e mi sono riallacciata. (Vero anche che scrivete un botto e non riesco a starvi dietro  )
Ci sono persone che si lamentano di qualsiasi cosa ed il più delle volte sono quelle che non lavorano nemmeno. Per loro è un peso anche solo pensare a cosa preparare per pranzo. "Che palle, speriamo non venga a pranzo mio marito così evito di mettermi ai fornelli".


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, questo è verissimo ma si parlava di responsabilità e impegni da parte dei genitori e mi sono riallacciata. (Vero anche che scrivete un botto e non riesco a starvi dietro  )
> Ci sono persone che si lamentano di qualsiasi cosa ed il più delle volte sono quelle che non lavorano nemmeno. Per loro è un peso anche solo pensare a cosa preparare per pranzo. "Che palle, speriamo non venga a pranzo mio marito così evito di mettermi ai fornelli".


Io ho avuto una collega che si faceva fare le relazioni da altri, poi le riuniva in una cartelletta e sembrava avesse scritto Guerra e Pace e contemporaneamente avesse fatto la campagna di Russia. :mexican:


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una collega che si faceva fare le relazioni da altri, poi le riuniva in una cartelletta e sembrava avesse scritto Guerra e Pace e contemporaneamente avesse fatto la campagna di Russia. :mexican:


Eh si  Purtroppo spesso sono le più apprezzate ..soprattutto in coppia.
Ci sono alcune donne che si fanno riverire, fanno le gattine dolci e non risolvono un problema ..appena spostano una penna una volta ogni tanto...sembra abbiamo scalato l’everest...e il marito “che brava mia moglie, ha spostato la penna...” e gli ometti così  si sentono importanti perché pensano a tutto ....e hanno accanto  la bambolina.
Poi c’e’ l’altra tipologia di donna che “si unge”  le mani e si sfianca (magari anche per i suoceri)....e la volta che non lo fa le viene fatto notare .... anche perché è ovviamente meno “accomodante”  in quanto un filo più stressata...
Avevano ragione le nonne quando dicevano di non esagerare nell’elargire “cure” non richieste


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh si  Purtroppo spesso sono le più apprezzate ..soprattutto in coppia.
> Ci sono alcune donne che si fanno riverire, fanno le gattine dolci e non risolvono un problema ..appena spostano una penna una volta ogni tanto...sembra abbiamo scalato l’everest...e il marito “che brava mia moglie, ha spostato la penna...” e gli ometti così  si sentono importanti perché pensano a tutto ....e hanno accanto  la bambolina.
> Poi c’e’ l’altra tipologia di donna che “si unge”  le mani e si sfianca (magari anche per i suoceri)....e la volta che non lo fa le viene fatto notare .... anche perché è ovviamente meno “accomodante”  in quanto un filo più stressata...
> Avevano ragione le nonne quando dicevano di non esagerare nell’elargire “cure” non richieste


Io sono il contrario. Ho sempre propagandato il mio fare nulla o pochissimo. Questo sminuire quello che si fa è più grave di chi esalta il poco che fa.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Una paura fottuta, conto però di aver imparato qualcosa dalle relazioni passate


Stabilità. Non è facile leggerne i segni. Una può dirtelo a parole ma sempre parole sono... secondo te si può capire?


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una collega che si faceva fare le relazioni da altri, poi le riuniva in una cartelletta e sembrava avesse scritto Guerra e Pace e contemporaneamente avesse fatto la campagna di Russia. :mexican:


Conosco il genere e la cosa assurda è che passano poi per quelle che si prodigano per tutti. Una mia collega, con la quale collaboravo si prendeva sempre tutti i meriti quando quella che preparava i progetti ero io. Il problema è che pur non facendo nulla, si autocelebrano come se si convincessero di aver fatto tutto loro.
Da mandarti al manicomio.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosco il genere e la cosa assurda è che passano poi per quelle che si prodigano per tutti. Una mia collega, con la quale collaboravo si prendeva sempre tutti i meriti quando quella che preparava i progetti ero io. Il problema è che pur non facendo nulla, si autocelebrano come se si convincessero di aver fatto tutto loro.
> Da mandarti al manicomio.


Però non bisogna neanche fare come me che se faccio una cosa dico che la sanno fare tutti, quando non è vero.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, questo è verissimo ma si parlava di responsabilità e impegni da parte dei genitori e mi sono riallacciata. (Vero anche che scrivete un botto e non riesco a starvi dietro  )
> Ci sono persone che si lamentano di qualsiasi cosa ed il più delle volte sono quelle che non lavorano nemmeno. Per loro è un peso anche solo pensare a cosa preparare per pranzo. "Che palle, speriamo non venga a pranzo mio marito così evito di mettermi ai fornelli".


Pigre.
La pigrizia è tollerabile quando è divertente e dichiarata.
Se diventa lagnosa è insopportabile.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono il contrario. Ho sempre propagandato il mio fare nulla o pochissimo. Questo sminuire quello che si fa è più grave di chi esalta il poco che fa.


C'è chi fa poco e deve sminuire quello che fanno gli altri per nascondere quello che non fa o non ha voglia di fare.
È la specie peggiore...


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosco il genere e la cosa assurda è che passano poi per quelle che si prodigano per tutti. Una mia collega, con la quale collaboravo si prendeva sempre tutti i meriti quando quella che preparava i progetti ero io. Il problema è che pur non facendo nulla, si autocelebrano come se si convincessero di aver fatto tutto loro.
> Da mandarti al manicomio.


... ;-)
Ed è abbastanza diffusa, mi sa.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh si  Purtroppo spesso sono le più apprezzate ..soprattutto in coppia.
> Ci sono alcune donne che si fanno riverire, fanno le gattine dolci e non risolvono un problema ..appena spostano una penna una volta ogni tanto...sembra abbiamo scalato l’everest...e il marito “che brava mia moglie, ha spostato la penna...” e gli ometti così  si sentono importanti perché pensano a tutto ....e hanno accanto  la bambolina.


A questa tipologia di donne mediamente gli uomini danno sempre ragione solo per non crearsi troppi fastidi.
Non è per sentirsi importante, credimi.
È per non avere troppe rotture di coglioni.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Prendo come riferimento questa risposta ma mi riallaccio anche alle altre.
> Mi capitava spesso di sentire mamme lamentarsi di quanto fosse stressante crescere i figli, fare giri extrascolastici, della gestione della casa mentre i loro compagni non erano buoni nemmeno a cambiare un pannolino.
> Allo stesso tempo vedevo i papà in questione accompagnare i figli al nido e parlare di svezzamento e reflusso esofageo che nemmeno il mio pediatra.
> Io che ero una mamma giovanissima, sola, mi sentivo dire "Ma tu come fai? Io mi sarei sparata un colpo in testa". Le stesse che lamentavano un padre assente.
> Quindi evidentemente la stanchezza rende le mamme incontentabili.


Non credo sia la stanchezza. Sono insopportabili di natura. Ne ho conosciute che neppure lavoravano, magari aiutate da nonne, amiche, alcune sempre a chiederti piaceri, sempre incattivite, isteriche, lagnose, vittime predestinata del mondo.
Io non ho mai lasciato i piatti nel lavello, per fare un esempio stupido. Mai. Neanche quando mi alzavo le cinque di mattina e tornavo alle 20. Non ho mai lasciato indietro nulla. E alla mattina facevo subito partire lo sterilizzatore e preparavo i biberon, prima ancora di lavarmi e far colazione, pur essendomi svegliato tre ore prima e avendo dormito 5 ore al massimo, a volte anche meno.
E mia moglie ha fatto neanche due mesi di pausa per partorire, è tornata quasi subito al lavoro, pur avendo il diabete gestazionale. Ricordo tutte le punture di insulina che si faceva ogni giorno. Non si è mai lamentata. C'era uno scopo.
Io quel periodo lo rimpiango.
Eravamo tutti vivi, ancora, e c'era tanta gioia.
Io ho notato che per alcune persone la lagna è un modus vivendi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia la stanchezza. Sono insopportabili di natura. Ne ho conosciute che neppure lavoravano, magari aiutate da nonne, amiche, alcune sempre a chiederti piaceri, sempre incattivite, isteriche, lagnose, vittime predestinata del mondo.
> Io non ho mai lasciato i piatti nel lavello, per fare un esempio stupido. Mai. Neanche quando mi alzavo le cinque di mattina e tornavo alle 20. Non ho mai lasciato indietro nulla. E alla mattina facevo subito partire lo sterilizzatore e preparavo i biberon, prima ancora di lavarmi e far colazione, pur essendomi svegliato tre ore prima e avendo dormito 5 ore al massimo, a volte anche meno.
> E mia moglie ha fatto neanche due mesi di pausa per partorire, è tornata quasi subito al lavoro, pur avendo il diabete gestazionale. Ricordo tutte le punture di insulina che si faceva ogni giorno. Non si è mai lamentata. C'era uno scopo.
> Io quel periodo lo rimpiango.
> ...


 esatto per alcuni il lamentarsi è il proprio modo di vivere.
Soffocano chi è loro vicino


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non bisogna neanche fare come me che se faccio una cosa dico che la sanno fare tutti, quando non è vero.


Anch'io dico che possono farlo tutti ma lo penso davvero. Se lo vuoi fare, lo puoi fare. Il problema è che c'è chi non ha voglia di fare un ca..o


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia la stanchezza. Sono insopportabili di natura. Ne ho conosciute che neppure lavoravano, magari aiutate da nonne, amiche, alcune sempre a chiederti piaceri, sempre incattivite, isteriche, lagnose, vittime predestinata del mondo.
> Io non ho mai lasciato i piatti nel lavello, per fare un esempio stupido. Mai. Neanche quando mi alzavo le cinque di mattina e tornavo alle 20. Non ho mai lasciato indietro nulla. E alla mattina facevo subito partire lo sterilizzatore e preparavo i biberon, prima ancora di lavarmi e far colazione, pur essendomi svegliato tre ore prima e avendo dormito 5 ore al massimo, a volte anche meno.
> E mia moglie ha fatto neanche due mesi di pausa per partorire, è tornata quasi subito al lavoro, pur avendo il diabete gestazionale. Ricordo tutte le punture di insulina che si faceva ogni giorno. Non si è mai lamentata. C'era uno scopo.
> Io quel periodo lo rimpiango.
> ...


Prima cosa, complimenti Danny.
Verissimo, ci sono persone con la lagna incorporata. Un po' come quelle che se ti scappa di dire che hai mal di testa, loro di sicuro hanno un male incurabile.


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è chi fa poco e deve sminuire quello che fanno gli altri per nascondere quello che non fa o non ha voglia di fare.
> È la specie peggiore...


E molto diffusa ...  a casa, nel lavoro, in famiglia, in amicizia, chi ha quel quell' ìndole la spalma dovunque.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io dico che possono farlo tutti ma lo penso davvero. Se lo vuoi fare, lo puoi fare. Il problema è che c'è chi non ha voglia di fare un ca..o


L’ho pensato anch’io. Poi ho capito che non è vero.


----------



## bettypage (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io dico che possono farlo tutti ma lo penso davvero. Se lo vuoi fare, lo puoi fare. Il problema è che c'è chi non ha voglia di fare un ca..o


La mia saggissima nonna diceva: non lo sanno fare e non lo vogliono fare...


----------



## patroclo (17 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stabilità. Non è facile leggerne i segni. Una può dirtelo a parole ma sempre parole sono... secondo te si può capire?


ma io mi fido delle parole, non posso pensare di avere una relazione con una persona di cui non ho la totale fiducia. Con l'età e l'esperienza spero di aver imparato a soppesare meglio le situazioni, definiamolo un "romantico disincanto".


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread... no credo di averlo già fatto.  Se non è così, chiedo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare questo post.  A volte mi domando cosa ci si aspetti dal matrimonio. Un tempo festeggiavano (se restavano tutti e due vivi) le nozze d’oro coppie che ci farebbero orrore, ma comunque felici. Un tradimento nel corso di mezzo secolo, o un paio, era messo nel conto e non inficiava il progetto. Lasciamo stare i problemi economici, l’indissolubilità religiosa e sociale come obbligo, è che le aspettative erano quelle ovvero di una alleanza per la costruzione di una famiglia, affetto, rispetto, collaborazione e mutuo aiuto. Col tempo abbiamo aggiunto attrazione e buon sesso. Adesso sembra che le aspettative, a volte nemmeno contrattate, siano di un trasporto amoroso costante e di un sesso vario, atletico, coinvolgente per sempre. Poiché queste aspettative non cono contrattate, può accadere che ci siano più tradimenti magari di un tempo, ma soprattutto che vengano vissuti come incidenti di percorso che ci si può aspettare, ma come tragedie epocali. Come dicevano i miei genitori, avremmo bisogno di un po’ di guerra? Ovvero dovremmo imparare a ridimensionare le aspettative? In un viaggio si può trovare nebbia, si può sbagliare strada, si può bucare una gomma, ma il viaggio essere buono e piacevole, anche se ogni tanto i passeggeri dormono, se ci si alterna al volante o no?


  Ci ho pensato un po'. Non ricordo in effetti le aspettative che ebbi quando ci sposammo, probabilmente non ne avevo, o meglio non erano cose precise, la presi come un viaggio, una avventura da vivere insieme, davo per scontato che saremmo stati una famiglia ed ero molto perplesso in questa specie di sfida col mondo. Adesso ovviamene vedo noi due con più chiarezza e ho l'idea che lei, nei cambiamenti sia rimasta una delle quattro persone a cui metterei in mano la mia vita stessa (gli altri sono i miei figli e mio fratello ) Credo che avrei questa fiducia anche se fossimo separati, se la vita ci avesse divisi, sembra paradossale ma per lei conservo ancora quella specie di fiducia che sembra cieca ma che mi porta a dire che io per lei vorrei sempre il bene. E sono piuttosto sicuro che la cosa sia reciproca, ancora adesso. Magari mi illudo.  Riesco a volte ancora ad intercettare il suo sguardo quando siamo in pubblico e sono consapevole del mio perchè ancora mi piace.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po'. Non ricordo in effetti le aspettative che ebbi quando ci sposammo, probabilmente non ne avevo, o meglio non erano cose precise, la presi come un viaggio, una avventura da vivere insieme, davo per scontato che saremmo stati una famiglia ed ero molto perplesso in questa specie di sfida col mondo. Adesso ovviamene vedo noi due con più chiarezza e ho l'idea che lei, nei cambiamenti sia rimasta una delle quattro persone a cui metterei in mano la mia vita stessa (gli altri sono i miei figli e mio fratello ) Credo che avrei questa fiducia anche se fossimo separati, se la vita ci avesse divisi, sembra paradossale ma per lei conservo ancora quella specie di fiducia che sembra cieca ma che mi porta a dire che io per lei vorrei sempre il bene. E sono piuttosto sicuro che la cosa sia reciproca, ancora adesso. Magari mi illudo.  Riesco a volte ancora ad intercettare il suo sguardo quando siamo in pubblico e sono consapevole del mio perchè ancora mi piace.


Bello quello che hai scritto. Ho sempre pensato che ti può succedere di tutto ma se sai di avere accanto una persona di cui ti fidi, che ti supporta (e ti sopporta  ) hai tutto. Per questo poi, quando la fiducia va a farsi fottere, ci stai male il doppio. 
L'ultimo tuo pensiero l'ho sentito dire anche da una mia cara amica. Più volte avrebbe voluto lasciare il marito ma quando lo guarda ed i loro occhi si incrociano, sente ancora battere il cuore.
Ed ora basta con tutte ste smancerie. Addio.


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Bello quello che hai scritto. Ho sempre pensato che ti può succedere di tutto ma se sai di avere accanto una persona di cui ti fidi, che ti supporta (e ti sopporta  ) hai tutto. Per questo poi, quando la fiducia va a farsi fottere, ci stai male il doppio.  L'ultimo tuo pensiero l'ho sentito dire anche da una mia cara amica. Più volte avrebbe voluto lasciare il marito ma quando lo guarda ed i loro occhi si incrociano, sente ancora battere il cuore. Ed ora basta con tutte ste smancerie. Addio.


 Addio? Ndo vai?


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Addio? Ndo vai?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ma secondo voi tutte le persone coniugate fanno le riflessioni che fate voi in questo forum? Non parlo solo del tradimento.
Vi trovate spesso in argomenti simili con conoscenti e amici?


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi tutte le persone coniugate fanno le riflessioni che fate voi in questo forum? Non parlo solo del tradimento.
> Vi trovate spesso in argomenti simili con conoscenti e amici?



Dubito, qui si ragiona spesso a freddo e cercando di calmare gli animi esagitati ...  e come è noto si parla meglio con estranei che con persone del nostro entourage.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi tutte le persone coniugate fanno le riflessioni che fate voi in questo forum? Non parlo solo del tradimento.
> Vi trovate spesso in argomenti simili con conoscenti e amici?


No.
I più liquidano ogni tentativo con una battuta.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dubito, qui si ragiona spesso a freddo e cercando di calmare gli animi esagitati ...  e come è noto si parla meglio con estranei che con persone del nostro entourage.





Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> I più liquidano ogni tentativo con una battuta.


Ah ecco, avevo avuto l'impressione di voci fuori dal coro quando sono incappata in questo forum...
Rispetto a certi argomenti anche io ho sempre visto liquidare tutto con una battuta come Brunetta. Che sia paura?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah ecco, avevo avuto l'impressione di voci fuori dal coro quando sono incappata in questo forum...
> Rispetto a certi argomenti anche io ho sempre visto liquidare tutto con una battuta come Brunetta. Che sia paura?


Penso che sia principalmente pudore, riservatezza, imbarazzo a esporre parti di sé fragili.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi tutte le persone coniugate fanno le riflessioni che fate voi in questo forum? Non parlo solo del tradimento.
> Vi trovate spesso in argomenti simili con conoscenti e amici?


No. L'anonimato è fondamentale.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> ho l'idea che lei, nei cambiamenti sia rimasta una delle quattro persone a cui metterei in mano la mia vita stessa (gli altri sono i miei figli e mio fratello ) Credo che avrei questa fiducia anche se fossimo separati, se la vita ci avesse divisi, sembra paradossale ma per lei conservo ancora quella specie di fiducia che sembra cieca ma che mi porta a dire che io per lei vorrei sempre il bene. E sono piuttosto sicuro che la cosa sia reciproca, ancora adesso. Magari mi illudo.  Riesco a volte ancora ad intercettare il suo sguardo quando siamo in pubblico e sono consapevole del mio perchè ancora mi piace.


A me capita con un sacco di gente.
Famiglia
Amici stretti
Legittima
Amante storica
Ecc... Ecc.

Ma non sarà che alla fine l'unica grande presa per il culo al matrimonio Rimane la coercizione psicologica ad autoconvincersi che siamo in grado di avere un certo tipo di rapporto necessariamente con una sola persona per volta?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non sarà che alla fine l'unica grande presa per il culo al matrimonio Rimane la coercizione psicologica ad autoconvincersi che siamo in grado di avere un certo tipo di rapporto necessariamente con una sola persona per volta?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Può essere,  la domanda è:  la monogamia esiste per rafforzare la struttura sociale "famiglia accudente"?  Forse questa impostazione ci ha reso  monogami, rendendo la coppia quasi una proprietà reciproca, quindi gelosa e possessiva, da lì l'impedimento a pensarci aperti a più rapporti in contemporanea, problema risolto in senso maschilista da alcune confessioni religiose.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Può essere,  la domanda è:  la monogamia esiste per rafforzare la struttura sociale "famiglia accudente"?  Forse questa impostazione ci ha reso  monogami, rendendo la coppia quasi una proprietà reciproca, quindi gelosa e possessiva, da lì l'impedimento a pensarci aperti a più rapporti in contemporanea, problema risolto in senso maschilista da alcune confessioni religiose.


Ma assolutamente no. La famiglia sociale accudente come la chiami tu funziona ancor meglio in un contesto poligamico (o poliandrico) senza bisogno di sporcarla con la monogamia. Anzi un contesto tribale in senso vero garantisce il supporto sociale molto più di una famiglia classica in senso Cristiano occidentale.
Il matrimonio monogamico classico nasce per un motivo soltanto, garantire la trasmissione della ricchezza di padre in figlio. E in tal senso Infatti ha funzionato perfettamente per migliaia di anni. Quello che l'ha reso Un inutile orpello del passato è la genetica moderna. Se io posso sapere a chi lasciare quanto ho accumulato durante la vita in base a un test, me ne frego di ipotecare la mia esistenza affettiva per un istituto estremamente oneroso che garantisce lo stesso risultato. Tutto il resto e condizionamento culturale. Stratificato finché vuoi, antico finché vuoi, ma rimane un condizionamento culturale. In quante famiglie succede che la figura materna venga scelta, ad esempio nella compagna del padre a fronte di una madre biologica assente?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque, belle balle, è Natale e alla famiglia ci teniamo.


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2018)

La questione poligamica vale quel che vale, sono note le faide fra le varie mogli per destinare l'eredità ai propri figli  perciò accudenti un corno, la storia è piena di omicidi, fratricidi e parricidi etc... per morivi ereditari, e le società tribali  ne sono  un ottimo esempio tanto quanto la nostra.
Ma siamo fuori tema, il vero discorso è che, a torto o a ragione, le persone "emancipate" intellettualmente, socialmente ed economicamente  hanno quella forma mentis, e qui concordo sia un orpello psicologico, che in coppia ci si deve "appartenere! in tutti i sensi.  Insomma si diventa una sorta di proprietà del demanio familiare... mente, corpo, complicità e desideri.  Il problema non è il tipo di società, ma come si è impostata la gabbia, e quei parametri li abbiamo inglobati ritenendoli  socialmente regole protettive, ma singolarmente coercitivi quanto un frustone dell'accalappiacani...


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque, belle balle, è Natale e alla famiglia ci teniamo.


Tanto una famiglia a monte od a valle ... c'è sempre :up:
:up:


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque, belle balle, è Natale e alla famiglia ci teniamo.


Ma va, è solo un condizionamento culturale...


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque, belle balle, è Natale e alla famiglia ci teniamo.


Io sarei per il ritorno alle feste pagane. Più contatto con la terra.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> La questione poligamica vale quel che vale, sono note le faide fra le varie mogli per destinare l'eredità ai propri figli  perciò accudenti un corno, la storia è piena di omicidi, fratricidi e parricidi etc... per morivi ereditari, e le società tribali  ne sono  un ottimo esempio tanto quanto la nostra.
> Ma siamo fuori tema, il vero discorso è che, a torto o a ragione, le persone "emancipate" intellettualmente, socialmente ed economicamente  hanno quella forma mentis, e qui concordo sia un orpello psicologico, che in coppia ci si deve "appartenere! in tutti i sensi.  Insomma si diventa una sorta di proprietà del demanio familiare... mente, corpo, complicità e desideri.  Il problema non è il tipo di società, ma come si è impostata la gabbia, e quei parametri li abbiamo inglobati ritenendoli  socialmente regole protettive, ma singolarmente coercitivi quanto un frustone dell'accalappiacani...


Ma anche no, in tutte le società tribali la gestione degli anziani, tanto per dirne una, in versione "comunitaria" funziona molto meglio che nelle nostre famiglie monogamiche atomizzate occidentali. Stesso discorso dell'emancipazione che a sé stante non ha senso: l'appartenenza può essere gestita benissimo senza per forza farla diventare totalizzante. Anche perché senza appartenenza, almeno nel senso di appartenenza al progetto, nella vita non costruisci un cazzo. Sarebbe come se io avessi smesso di intestare roba alla legittima, nel momento in cui ho deciso di non darle più l'esclusiva sulla mia vita sessuale. Vorrei sommessamente ricordare che chi tradisce invece di lasciare normalmente lo fa perché al rapporto ci tiene. Altrimenti lascerebbe.
Comunque sull'appartenenza come in tutte le cose ci vuole secondo me razionalità ed equilibrio. Ho letto fino a consumarmi le pupille di storie di gente che è passata da situazioni di sudditanza psicologica che neanche nel maghreb, a diventare angeli della morte de'noantri solo perché dall'altra parte qualcuno aveva infranto il patto di fedeltà.
Angeli della morte patetici che non hanno mai risolto né il problema pregresso dell' aver fatto da zerbini magari vent'anni, né il problema successivo di essere stati lasciati da parte per qualcuno che non aveva i capelli unti. Certo, in quel caso la violazione dell'appartenenza ha fatto da molla, ma mi chiedo che senso abbia chiedere (pretendere / dare per scontato) a qualcun altro di appartenerti se hai l'autostima di un lombrico morto.
Se sei culturalmente condizionata a lavare le mutande a un maschio-in-quanto-tale non rompere il cazzo e lava le mutande. Poi magari vai a prendere a sassate la tomba di tua madre che ti ha condizionato culturalmente, ma non te la prendere con il mondo che non funziona, o peggio ancora con quel tizio che TU hai abituato a darti per scontata. L'appartenenza è un'altra cosa. E normalmente si estrinseca tra anime affini senza sporcarsi con la sudditanza.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sarei per il ritorno alle feste pagane. Più contatto con la terra.


Più vermi sotto le unghie

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2018)

Papero arringatore, quel "sommessamente" vale tutte le elucubrazione del post... che hanno per altro la loro valenza.

La gallina plutonica!!!


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no, in tutte le società tribali la gestione degli anziani, tanto per dirne una, in versione "comunitaria" funziona molto meglio che nelle nostre famiglie monogamiche atomizzate occidentali. Stesso discorso dell'emancipazione che a sé stante non ha senso: l'appartenenza può essere gestita benissimo senza per forza farla diventare totalizzante. Anche perché senza appartenenza, almeno nel senso di appartenenza al progetto, nella vita non costruisci un cazzo. Sarebbe come se io avessi smesso di intestare roba alla legittima, nel momento in cui ho deciso di non darle più l'esclusiva sulla mia vita sessuale. Vorrei sommessamente ricordare che chi tradisce invece di lasciare normalmente lo fa perché al rapporto ci tiene. Altrimenti lascerebbe.
> Comunque sull'appartenenza come in tutte le cose ci vuole secondo me razionalità ed equilibrio. Ho letto fino a consumarmi le pupille di storie di gente che è passata da situazioni di sudditanza psicologica che neanche nel maghreb, a diventare angeli della morte de'noantri solo perché dall'altra parte qualcuno aveva infranto il patto di fedeltà.
> Angeli della morte patetici che non hanno mai risolto né il problema pregresso dell' aver fatto da zerbini magari vent'anni, né il problema successivo di essere stati lasciati da parte per qualcuno che non aveva i capelli unti. Certo, in quel caso la violazione dell'appartenenza ha fatto da molla, ma mi chiedo che senso abbia chiedere (pretendere / dare per scontato) a qualcun altro di appartenerti se hai l'autostima di un lombrico morto.
> Se sei culturalmente condizionata a lavare le mutande a un maschio-in-quanto-tale non rompere il cazzo e lava le mutande. Poi magari vai a prendere a sassate la tomba di tua madre che ti ha condizionato culturalmente, ma non te la prendere con il mondo che non funziona, o peggio ancora con quel tizio che TU hai abituato a darti per scontata. L'appartenenza è un'altra cosa. E normalmente si estrinseca tra anime affini senza sporcarsi con la sudditanza.


Eilà ..bentornato .
Mi mancavano le tue condivisioni. 
Una domanda che forse ti ho già fatto...ma non ricordo  
Dato che credo che tua moglie non abbia i capelli unti e tanto meno ti lavi le mutande..come pensi reagirebbe all’eventuale seppur remota  scoperta dei tuoi tradimenti ?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Papero arringatore, quel "sommessamente" vale tutte le elucubrazione del post... che hanno per altro la loro valenza.
> 
> La gallina plutonica!!!


Ma in realtà non era un'arringa. È che l'appartenenza è una cosa seria. Soprattutto quando non la si sminuisce nei non detti dei rapporti mainstream. Per capirci quando non la si da o non la si riceve per delega di un prete che parla conto terzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eilà ..bentornato .
> Mi mancavano le tue condivisioni.
> Una domanda che forse ti ho già fatto...ma non ricordo
> Dato che credo che tua moglie non abbia i capelli unti e tanto meno ti lavi le mutande..come pensi reagirebbe all’eventuale seppur remota  scoperta dei tuoi tradimenti ?


Probabilmente farebbe saltare il banco. Da questo punto di vista è molto immatura. Magari no, ma comunque non mi accollo il rischio. Motivo tra l'altro per cui ho sempre evitato come la peste di incontrare gente conosciuta sui forum


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più vermi sotto le unghie
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se ci sono i lombrichi il terreno è fertile.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ci sono i lombrichi il terreno è fertile.


Spiacente, sono un ragazzo di città. Sverminare le ragazze non rientra nel novero dei miei giochi erotici preferiti.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacente, sono un ragazzo di città. Sverminare le ragazze non rientra nel novero dei miei giochi erotici preferiti.


Pazienza. Niente Sabba allora... :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Pazienza. Niente Sabba allora... :carneval:


Già 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (28 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> i tradimenti che approdano sul forum sono una percentuale trascurabile.
> 
> detratti quelli che si concludono con la separazione, gli altri tradimenti o rimangono non scoperti oppure in molti casi anche se lui/lei sa, *finchè non mettono a rischio la stabilità finanziaria della famiglia,le corna si fa finta di non vederle*.



praticamente contratti di lavoro. E guardandomi intorno sembra essere anche molto frequente. Non so se il lavoro più anctico del mondo è quello della prostituta o del... contratto matrimoniale.


----------



## Mariben (28 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> praticamente contratti di lavoro. E guardandomi intorno sembra essere anche molto frequente. Non so se il lavoro più anctico del mondo è quello della prostituta o del... contratto matrimoniale.



Certi matrimoni sono esattamente una forma di prostituzione.
Solo moralmente e socialmente accettata.


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certi matrimoni sono esattamente una forma di prostituzione.
> Solo moralmente e socialmente accettata.


Correggerei "certi" ... in parecchi, basta guardare dove girano soldi e popolarità...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> praticamente contratti di lavoro. E guardandomi intorno sembra essere anche molto frequente. Non so se il lavoro più anctico del mondo è quello della prostituta o del... contratto matrimoniale.





Mariben ha detto:


> Certi matrimoni sono esattamente una forma di prostituzione.
> Solo moralmente e socialmente accettata.


Comunque contratti di lavoro.
Dunque?
Cosa cercano i due contraenti?


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque contratti di lavoro.
> Dunque?
> Cosa cercano i due contraenti?


E' vero,  e come tutti i contratti di lavoro rispondono alla domanda/offerta di competenze del mercato


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Correggerei "certi" ... in parecchi, basta guardare dove girano soldi e popolarità...


Una mignotta mono cliente resta una mignotta. Molto meglio le storie di corna. Un'amante sempre più libera di una moglie.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (29 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque contratti di lavoro.
> Dunque?
> *Cosa cercano i due contraenti?*



stabilità finanziaria
sicurezza per il futuro
rappresentare uno status
procreazione


Comunque per trovare le risposte è facile: basta pensare ai vicini. Io su almeno 15 coppie del vicinato riesco ad aggingere anche "amore" oltre a "contratto matrimoniale" a non più di 3 coppie.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> stabilità finanziaria
> sicurezza per il futuro
> rappresentare uno status
> procreazione
> ...


Beh..3 su 15 è già un buon risultato


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> stabilità finanziaria
> sicurezza per il futuro
> rappresentare uno status
> procreazione
> ...


A parte che dei vicini non sai, se ci si sposa per sicurezza, status e procreazione, poi che cavolo si pretende?!


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che dei vicini non sai, se ci si sposa per sicurezza, status e procreazione, poi che cavolo si pretende?!


Forse dei rapporti adolescenziali in cui se c'è amore c'è tutto.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> stabilità finanziaria
> sicurezza per il futuro
> rappresentare uno status
> procreazione
> ...



Sembrano certe maggioranze relative del parlamento...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Forse dei rapporti adolescenziali in cui se c'è amore c'è tutto.


Ma in quel “contratto” l’amore non è menzionato. Non ci si può aspettare quello che non si dà e non si chiede.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in quel “contratto” l’amore non è menzionato. Non ci si può aspettare quello che non si dà e non si chiede.



... però che tristezza. Pare che l'amore perfino quando c'è stia diventando un "bene" a obsolescenza programmata.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... però che tristezza. Pare che l'amore perfino quando c'è stia diventando un "bene" a obsolescenza programmata.


Mi riferivo alle ragioni del matrimonio elencate.
Sto facendo una inchiesta :carneval:


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alle ragioni del matrimonio elencate.
> Sto facendo una inchiesta :carneval:


Ah già ... :santarellina:


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... però che tristezza. Pare che l'amore perfino quando c'è stia diventando un "bene" a obsolescenza programmata.


E’ così.... ma non per tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... però che tristezza. Pare che l'amore perfino quando c'è stia diventando un "bene" a obsolescenza programmata.


I sentimenti sono a obsolescenza programmata. Hanno bisogno di manutenzione costante. Qualcuno che mantiene intatto il proprio amore senza nessun tipo di apporto esterno per tutta la vita per come la vedo io si chiama disturbo dello spettro autistico.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2018)

La Stato italiano norma il matrimonio. Non è così ovunque.
Negli Stati Uniti è possibile sottoscrivere contratti prematrimoniali che in pratica significa normare il matrimonio e le possibili sanzioni o risarcimenti in caso di rottura.
Nella notte dei sogni possiamo immaginare un nostro contratto matrimoniale.
Forza!


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Stato italiano norma il matrimonio. Non è così ovunque.
> Negli Stati Uniti è possibile sottoscrivere contratti prematrimoniali che in pratica significa normare il matrimonio e le possibili sanzioni o risarcimenti in caso di rottura.
> Nella notte dei sogni possiamo immaginare un nostro contratto matrimoniale.
> Forza!


Ho perso il filo del discorso. Virresti capire cosa vorremo a livello ideale da un matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho perso il filo del discorso. Virresti capire cosa vorremo a livello ideale da un matrimonio?


Qual è il contratto matrimoniale implicito o esplicito, oltre gli obblighi di legge.


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è il contratto matrimoniale implicito o esplicito, oltre gli obblighi di legge.


Ma mi sono riletta l articolo 143 del Codice civile e direi che è esaustivo. Non aggiungerei niente. Poi esiste la rescissione del contratto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma mi sono riletta l articolo 143 del Codice civile e direi che è esaustivo. Non aggiungerei niente. Poi esiste la rescissione del contratto.


:up:


----------

